# Why is weed so much better in california than anywhere else?



## crackersmacker (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm talking about southern california by the way... Lol! Jk! Why is it better than other states? I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better? Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? This is probably in the wrong section... Lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 16, 2010)

i live in cen-cal & there seems to be an abundance of strains a lot of them clone only strains & a lot of stuff available from amsterdam might have the same name but be altogether different


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 16, 2010)

cause were great


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 16, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> Why is it better than other states? I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better? Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? This is probably in the wrong section... Lol.


It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 16, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype,


If that's true, then how come the bud out here that's grown from clone only strains is so much better than seed company bud? The only seed co stains that I've seen that even come close to our clone only strains are SSH and ECSD, and still, cali clone strains usually beat the shit out of those.


----------



## p[urple (Aug 16, 2010)

conditions are perfect for all living things=]


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 16, 2010)

There is some dank up north just so you know


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> If that's true, then how come the bud out here that's grown from clone only strains is so much better than seed company bud?


It isn't and it's kind of naive to think you can't find something amazing from popping seeds especialy with the thousands of variety's available which I know you haven't tried them all. Even if you had tried a lot of them that doesn't mean you tried the best pheno's of each one, seeds have endless possibilities. Most of your clone only's in Cali came from other states and again I'm not saying there isn't good weed in Cali but I am saying it's overhyped as a whole. Also, Vortex won the medical cup for sativas this year in Cali and it's available in seed form not to mention it was entered by a grower that popped a pack of seeds. Where were your clone only strains then?



> The only seed co stains that I've seen that even come close to our clone only strains are SSH and ECSD, and still, cali clone strains usually beat the shit out of those.


What are the clone only strains you think are so great?

.........and ECSD *is* a clone only strain. Rez's Sour D is dick compared to ECSD. If you think SD and SSH are the best compared to your clone only strains you need to do some seed popping because there are much better strains out there. People need to understand weed in Cali just gets more publicity, that doesn't mean there isn't dank everywhere else. Go to Oregon, Washington, Colorado, and almost anywhere in the North East and you'll see original dank. The rest of the country has dank too, it's just not as public as the more cannabis friendly states.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 16, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is *most of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality*. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.


LOL. I'd love to see where you found this gem of information


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

From smoking the weed from friends and the shops out there. Again I'm not saying there isn't straight dank in Cali, I'm saying there is a big commercial side also. Tell me a big percentage isn't hydro grown for profit of the same played out overhyped strains. To think California has the best weed is just naive, it's like the French thinking they have the best wine, sure they have great wine but it has been proven that great wine can be produced in many countries. So far all of the people who are from Cali seem to be snobs about weed when the people I know who moved there just laugh at the natives who think that Cali has the best weed. It's all relative. Can you honestly say Cali has the best weed, have you smoked every strain and pheno from every part of the US? No, so you honestly can't say Cali has the best because your limited to your own personal experiences.


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 17, 2010)

Thread = Fail.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> Thread = Fail.


What great insight.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't and it's kind of naive to think you can't find something amazing from popping seeds especialy with the thousands of variety's available which I know you haven't tried them all.


I work with several large bay area cannabis clubs. I see hundreds of strains. I check out all the new strains every time I walk into a club. If I see something new, I pick up a gram. So yeah, I actually do think I know a decent amount about comparing clone only strains to seedbank strains. 

It's kind of naive that you think you know all about the Cali strains when you don't live here. 



> Even if you had tried a lot of them that doesn't mean you tried the best pheno's of each one, seeds have endless possibilities. Most of your clone only's in Cali came from other states and again I'm not saying there isn't good weed in Cali but I am saying it's overhyped as a whole. Also, Vortex won the medical cup for sativas this year in Cali and it's available in seed form not to mention it was entered by a grower that popped a pack of seeds. Where were your clone only strains then?


I didn't say it's impossible to grow bomb buds from seedbank seeds, only that Cali strains seem to be superior in general. 



> What are the clone only strains you think are so great?


e32 arcata trainwreck, lemon thai kush, green crack, blue dream, redwood kush, ak X trainwreck, classic OG, xj13, cotton candy, headband, chem4, grand daughter (GDP x lav), KC jones, etc



> . If you think SD and SSH are the best compared to your clone only strains you need to do some seed popping because there are much better strains out there.


Except I didn't really say that at all, did I? 



> People need to understand weed in Cali just gets more publicity, that doesn't mean there isn't dank everywhere else.


I never said their wasn't. You can grow shitty weed in Cali and awesome weed in Alabama as long as you know what you're doing.



> Go to Oregon, Washington, Colorado, and almost anywhere in the North East and you'll see original dank. The rest of the country has dank too, it's just not as public as the more cannabis friendly states.


That why when Cali weed is brought to other states it it almost doubles in price. right....


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> LOL. I'd love to see where you found this gem of information


Obviously some dude who had a friend who went to some random LA club once and got ripped off.


----------



## meezy4tw (Aug 17, 2010)

I live out here in southern california, and while living here, this topic constantly comes up. People in california tend to have giant egos out here. I think alot of it due to small penis size, you notice huge trucks everywhere but w/e right? lol
Anyways alot of the hype in some way or another has to do with the fact that its a well known fact that california is a state where medical marijuan is legal. Increasingly other states as well. People out here seem to take it to heart due to califonria being the first state to legalize mmj back in 1996. 
Its obvious we arent the only state with dank, nor are we the only country.
Seeds obviously have awesome genetics and no one is saying other wise. But it remains a fact that seed companys tend to be shiesty in the first place minus the few reputable ones. Out here in california you need to understand that clones are easy to obtain, of almost any/every strain. Why would someone want to buy seeds online and spend so much money when great genetics are already available.
For example I just copied this from the dispensary where I get mine in long beach. this place is clone only, no nug for sale. heres this weeks menu for them.
PURPLE TRAINWRECK
PURPLE BUDDHA
PURPLE URKLE
GRAPE ROMULAN
GRAPE PUNCH
GRANDADDY PURPLE
BUBBLE GUM
CHEM 91
CHEM 4
JUICY FRUIT
G-13
LA CON
MAZAR
AFFY
CRITICAL MASS
F-13
POISEN
CHOCOLATE THAI
ROMULAN
WHITE CHRONIC
STRAWBERRY CREAM
BULL RIDER
COCO KUSH
SOUR DIESEL butter cut
SUPER SKUNK
JACK FROST
CONFIDENTIAL OG
LARRY OG
DIABLO OG
VALLEY OG
Now believe it or not, this place charges 10-12 dollars a clone, if you ask me thats a hell of a lot more convienient than waiting 1 to 2 weeks for shipping as well as the risk of getting crap seeds for an obscene amount of money.


"Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is most of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality." 
Saying shit like this is what MAKES US think we know more than you.

You want my 2 cents? What it ultimatley comes down to with seeds and clones is one thing, opinion. There will always be those that swear by clone and those who swear by seed.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

> From smoking the weed from friends and the shops out there. Again I'm not saying there isn't straight dank in Cali, I'm saying there is a big commercial side also. Tell me a big percentage isn't hydro grown for profit of the same played out overhyped strains.


Most growers grow some cash croppin strains for clubs, and the good shit for them and their friends. Why wouldn't they? If you pay your rent by growing wouldn't you want to grow GDP too?


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. QUOTE]
> 
> This is untrue. You could say the same about any place where a large market for pot is in high demand. As a Californian, I can say that commercially grown hydro weed is not where our reputation comes from. I don't think all of us californians consider our weed better than anywhere else either, although it would be dreamy if that were the reality. Good weed is grown everywhere, every day. California just so happens to have been titled mecca for pot in the US for whatever reason. So please, don't talk down on californians. Not everyone is an elitist.


----------



## mistaphuck (Aug 17, 2010)

dude AK is where its at all indoor shits bomb. make your socks disappear and your keys lock themselves in the car.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> This is untrue. You could say the same about any place where a large market for pot is in high demand


Well I think this is why *generally* (no, not always, generally) Cali comes up with the best strains. It has the largest market and the most growers so it's just a matter of statistics that Cali will come up with a lot of top strains. Since Cali has easy access to all these top strains, they end up making new top strains out of them. 

So while no, I don't believe Californians are genetically superior and therefor grow the best weed or anything dumb like that, I do think in general Cali bud is on top right now. If for no other reason we have the biggest market (and a decent climate to grow in).


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.


lol thats awesome that u think this. the fact of the matter is we have the best bud in the world and our standards are higher than anywhere else. SUre you can find some true dank sometimes in indiana or iowa but on average the quality will be so much worse that ur entire paragraph is laughble


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> lol thats awesome that u think this. the fact of the matter is we have the best bud in the world and our standards are higher than anywhere else. SUre you can find some true dank sometimes in indiana or iowa but on average the quality will be so much worse that ur entire paragraph is laughble


If bud everywhere was just as good as Cali bud people wouldn't be exporting it and selling it for a ridiculous markup. This guy is just a Cali hater.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 17, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> If bud everywhere was just as good as Cali bud people wouldn't be exporting it and selling it for a ridiculous markup. This guy is just a Cali hater.


Most every place I've been outside of California people hate Californians.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 17, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Most every place I've been outside of California people hate Californians.


Jealousy is a bitch isnt it. Has anyone even answered the op question or is this just a hate-fest now?


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Most every place I've been outside of California people hate Californians.


Funny how it's the reverse in the rest of the world. Most countries aren't real big fans of Americans, but Californians are ok.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 17, 2010)

^
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> I'm talking about southern california by the way... Lol! Jk! Why is it better than other states?


Better strains due to more growers in a bigger market, good growing climate. 



> I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better?


We aren't buying the same strains. Most cali indoor growers buy clones. The only need for seeds is for outdoor. And even then most people just get a few seeds for the male, breed it to their clones and that's it. Not a lot of seed buying in Cali. (although I'd love to buy me some bubbleberry seeds! yum!)

*Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? *

Never been there, but it's generally better than most of the strains that come from AmsterD seeds.


----------



## henery (Aug 17, 2010)

Best in the world is pretty big words I would have to say us Canucks have some good genetics also! 

Pretty hard to believe that you could have better bud than a pure sativa grown at the equator lmao!


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

I was going to post something in this thread but I'm from California and I think I know everything...I refuse to share my vast amount of knowledge I think I know


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

If you all read your own post you just reinforce my statement that Californians are full of themselves when it comes to pot. I said Cali has good weed but you are completely naive to think dank is location specific. Grow up and stop being so small minded. I've spent time in Cali and have many friends that live there that I visit frequently. All that I said is that Dank is everywhere, get over yourselves.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

henery said:


> Best in the world is pretty big words I would have to say us Canucks have some good genetics also!


Canada does have some pretty good shit!


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If you all read your own post you just reinforce my statement that Californians are full of themselves when it comes to pot. I said Cali has good weed but you are completely naive to think dank is location specific. Grow up and stop being so small minded. I've spent time in Cali and have many friends that live there that I visit frequently. All that I said is that Dank is everywhere, get over yourselves.


Question for ya: what state has the highest quality cannabis on average?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I never said Cali doesn't have good weed. I said Cali also has a lot of bullshit but just because they have the most doesn't mean they have the best. The best weed in the world could be in some little podunk town in Idaho, no one really knows and it's naive to think otherwise.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I never said Cali doesn't have good weed. I said Cali also has a lot of bullshit but just because they have the most doesn't mean they have the best. The best weed in the world could be in some little podunk town in Idaho, no one really knows.


lol ur just being ignorant. did u even read the title of this thread?


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I never said Cali doesn't have good weed. I said Cali also has a lot of bullshit but just because they have the most doesn't mean they have the best. The best weed in the world could be in some little podunk town in Idaho, no one really knows.


Question for ya: what state has the highest quality cannabis on average?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Listen to yourselves, trying to justify something that can't be proven. Sure Cali has a lot of weed, all of your other industries have pretty much gone under so you have to do something to make money that still doesn't mean you have the best. What a bunch of ego maniacs. So, I never said there wasn't a lot of weed in Cali, I never said that there wasn't good weed in Cali, and yet you still try to prove something that you can't.

"Garlic" Yeah I read the title, I just disagreed with it.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Listen to yourselves, sure Cali has a lot of weed all of your other industries have pretty much gone under so you have to do something to make money that still doesn't mean you have the best. What a bunch of ego maniacs.
> 
> "Garlic" Yeah I read the title, I just disagreed with it and thought it was an uninformed statement.


Ok. It's obvious that you're just hating because you're jealous. So I'll tell you what. We can't actually let you be a Californian, but I'll let you be a Californian in your dreams tonight for 10 minutes. But no longer! You're just not worthy.


----------



## Tunda (Aug 17, 2010)

You obviously havnt smoked weed from the islands. Hawaiian grown no ka oi!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Ok. It's obvious that you're just hating because you're jealous. So I'll tell you what. We can't actually let you be a Californian, but I'll let you be a Californian in your dreams tonight for 10 minutes. But no longer! You're just not worthy.


With statements like that I can't believe I ever thought Californians were full of themselves.


----------



## yeeee510 (Aug 17, 2010)

haha ive been waiting to come across a thread like this. yeah california has the good shit. in response to the best weed being in idaho for all we know, even if it is only a couple people are smokin it so fuck em. I dunno much about socal but I do know LA has some FIRE! northern cal has tons of dank for sale and then lots of local strains that are sexy as fuck. the bay has dummy purple strains and lots of shit. north of the bay there is great outdoor, ive had organic shit from up north that was amazing


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 17, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> I'm talking about southern california by the way... Lol! Jk! Why is it better than other states? I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better? Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? This is probably in the wrong section... Lol.


You obviously know you are starting with a contentious title that will raise rightful indignation from all people who are not in california. 

I personally think the very best weed of all is grown under the Spanish sun - way better than that Cali or BC stuff - contentious? MOI ??


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

Tunda said:


> You obviously havnt smoked weed from the islands. Hawaiian grown no ka oi!


Unless of course I'm originally from Niu Valley


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 17, 2010)

i remember a issue of high times a couple years ago were they were haveing a toronto cup and some people from cali showed up with some crazy nugs that beat out everything there..and the cup officials said "ya it was better quality but you wouldnt even have genetics like that if it wasnt for uss".......cali has the dank nuggs


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Will you people get over yourselves, good weed can be grown anywhere.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> If you all read your own post you just reinforce my statement that Californians are full of themselves when it comes to pot. I said Cali has good weed but you are completely naive to think dank is location specific. Grow up and stop being so small minded. I've spent time in Cali and have many friends that live there that I visit frequently. All that I said is that Dank is everywhere, get over yourselves.


I only picked on that statement of your post because if anyone here is naive it is you, do you honestly think that everyone living in California thinks they know everything? lol, If you want to make a point you shouldn't use a silly stereotype. 



stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. *Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed *but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.


Let me be the first person from California to admit I don't know a damn thing about growing pot, I'm on my 3rd or 4th month of my first grow.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Will you people get over yourselves, good weed can be grown anywhere.


No, it's pretty much impossible to grow good weed outside California. Since we're better than you, we're obviously going to grow better buds.


----------



## yeeee510 (Aug 17, 2010)

stone metal head 1 where has better weed than california?


----------



## yeeee510 (Aug 17, 2010)

haha ive been waiting to come across a thread like this. yeah california has the good shit. in response to the best weed being in idaho for all we know, even if it is only a couple people are smokin it so fuck em. I dunno much about socal but I do know LA has some FIRE! northern cal has tons of dank for sale and then lots of local strains that are sexy as fuck. the bay has dummy purple strains and lots of shit. north of the bay there is great outdoor, ive had organic shit from up north that was amazing


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Will you people get over yourselves, good weed can be grown anywhere.


hahahahaha.. and to that shit u say that Cali has that bull shit.. i never came across it? lol..im sure good dank can be anywhere or grown anywhere(if u know what u doing) .. to many growers out here & not all Hydro not all indoors..im not a top notch grower(yet).. but i have been to the clubs.. Skywalker..Purple Urkle x Bubble Gum...Trainwreck x Hash Plant.. GDP x Mango ...Greencrack..jus to name a few strains u cant get anywhere else..


----------



## yeeee510 (Aug 17, 2010)

and you know i dont go around breakin people down like that not every weed is the same and opinion and personal preference come into play i love smoking new or different types of weed it doesnt have to be the most potent or whatever some weed just tastes better i wish i could travel and try all kinds of weed and some of the old school ones that make up newer strains and pure shit. BUT COME ON YOUR JUST SPECULATING. IF THATS EVEN A WORD IM HIGH AS FUCK


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

yeeee510 said:


> and you know i dont go around breakin people down like that not every weed is the same and opinion and personal preference come into play i love smoking new or different types of weed it doesnt have to be the most potent or whatever some weed just tastes better i wish i could travel and try all kinds of weed and some of the old school ones that make up newer strains and pure shit. BUT COME ON YOUR JUST SPECULATING. IF THATS EVEN A WORD IM HIGH AS FUCK


I wish i can go to Afghanistan... and get me a cut of a Afghani Purple Pheno


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 17, 2010)

It's been quite a while now since Cali had the whole system of clubs and MMJ set up now. There's been a lot of time for a lot of growers to pick and choose through a lot of plants in that time to find the jewels. Combine that with clones that get exchanged openly on a huge scale and you end up with a lot of great pot that anyone can grow.

It's kind of the same up here in Canada, but on a smaller scale. (Your state has more people than our country ) I can count on one hand the times I've bought a bag that ended up being crap in the past 15 years. 

I've never even smoked , let alone bought any dope in the States, so let me know if you think I'm way off base here. (Although I once smoked one about 40 minutes before crossing into NY state. I got to spend some time with some intimidating dudes with guns from the Department of Homeland Security while their buddies had their way with my car. They kept asking if I was on my way to meet some guy on a certain road. I'd never even been to the area... )


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 17, 2010)

'p[urple said:


> conditions are perfect for all living things=]


LOL! Well put! I can't agree more!


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 17, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> There is some dank up north just so you know


Lol. I was playing. I would assume it's better up north though... That's where oakland and humboldt county is right? I just said that cuz I'm from So-cal. Lol.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 17, 2010)

ya Cali has sooo many medical growers these days that given they don't have to hide and can take their time as much as they want that might make the weed taste better. I was surprised to hear how much they charge for medical weed tho in the states! someone said between $300-400 an ounce. Must be really good stuff. I get an ounce for $200. 

man if they're selling medical weed that high in Cali, if it became legal in Canada (well it is but only for cancer people) the tax on it would be huuuuuuge! i'm guessing close to $500 an ounce heh


----------



## krozone (Aug 17, 2010)

To each their own. It's like saying that BC Bud (Although very good) is TOP Level. Certain harvests coming out of BC may yield the BEST (But that does not mean that all BC Bud is top notch). 
The same applies to Cali; assuming otherwise is naive. Sure, with the Dispensaries setup; more and more camps are being setup. Who's to say where the originated from... 

It's all hearsay; due to the nature of this culture. Like the adamant stances of HPS vs LED, the same applies to BC VS Cali VS yours or mine.. Everyone's got an opinion; to interpret an individuals "opinion" as fact is pretty pathetic. Including my "Opinion". 

Unless You've visited each state/Province/Country... Really, explain to me how any individual outside of hearsay can attest to all these variances. 

Funny thing that I observe; one of the Top reasons you know you Grow Herb; #4: You know Who makes "ELITE" Herb Elite (i.e. I know where the best Herb is from....Plattsburgh NY.. LMFAO! )
The thing is, perhaps that is in fact the case.. That the BEST Herb comes from Plattsburgh in New York State is very plausible. Perhaps it's then moved to California where it's Sold as Cali Bud.

?? Who knows... No one. But 90% of everyone Thinks they do.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 17, 2010)

heh. apparently this cat hasn't been to the East Coast.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 17, 2010)

Cali has the finest women in the world too.


----------



## krozone (Aug 17, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> heh. apparently this cat hasn't been to the East Coast.



Toronto. East side


----------



## stoneruk (Aug 17, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Cali has the finest women in the world too.


Pity you're a homo then


----------



## Lady (Aug 17, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> I'm talking about southern california by the way... Lol! Jk! Why is it better than other states? I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better? Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? This is probably in the wrong section... Lol.


Hello,

Cali is known for good weed but Canada is known to have best one. Take a trip to BC or Montreal and you will see what i mean


----------



## hippypicker (Aug 17, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> I'm talking about southern california by the way... Lol! Jk! Why is it better than other states? I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better? Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? This is probably in the wrong section... Lol.


Haha that's funny I'm positive Amsterdam has the best weed out there and as for California how bout you come up to Canada and try some of our B.C. Bud, it'll knock you on your ass! California has a really long growing season and therefore grows have more time to veg and flower. The reason B.C. has such good weed is because of the Okanagan Valley, which also has a long growing season and hot summers. I'm surprised how well marijuanna grows in Alberta because we are known for heavy weather swings and dry hot summers but with a little watering and care my Jock Horrors are thriving.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

punkgrower420 said:


> ya Cali has sooo many medical growers these days that given they don't have to hide and can take their time as much as they want that might make the weed taste better. I was surprised to hear how much they charge for medical weed tho in the states! someone said between $300-400 an ounce. Must be really good stuff. I get an ounce for $200.
> 
> man if they're selling medical weed that high in Cali, if it became legal in Canada (well it is but only for cancer people) the tax on it would be huuuuuuge! i'm guessing close to $500 an ounce heh


$300-$400 an ounce are just club prices. Hommie prices are usually $150-250


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

krozone said:


> To each their own. It's like saying that BC Bud (Although very good) is TOP Level. Certain harvests coming out of BC may yield the BEST (But that does not mean that all BC Bud is top notch).
> The same applies to Cali; assuming otherwise is naive. Sure, with the Dispensaries setup; more and more camps are being setup. Who's to say where the originated from...
> 
> It's all hearsay; due to the nature of this culture. Like the adamant stances of HPS vs LED, the same applies to BC VS Cali VS yours or mine.. Everyone's got an opinion; to interpret an individuals "opinion" as fact is pretty pathetic. Including my "Opinion".
> ...


I'm glad someone has some common sense.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 17, 2010)

i dont' think Cali's weed is necessarily so much better than everywhere else. I think what it is, is that anywhere there is really good weed, it finds it's way to Cali. cone vs. seed.... well duh, who wouldn't say clone. you already know what you are getting. but don't forget, somewhere, some way, somehow, every clone only strain came from one of those millions of seeds that float around the planet. someone crossed 2 plants and popped a seed and were blessed with an amazing pheno that they wanted to preserve in its truest form... a clone! so i think the clone only guys should encourage the curious guys that want to grow from seed. every seed popped has a chance to become the next popular "clone only" strain.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

wil2279 said:


> i dont' think Cali's weed is necessarily so much better than everywhere else. I think what it is, is that anywhere there is really good weed, it finds it's way to Cali. cone vs. seed.... well duh, who wouldn't say clone. you already know what you are getting. but don't forget, somewhere, some way, somehow, every clone only strain came from one of those millions of seeds that float around the planet. someone crossed 2 plants and popped a seed and were blessed with an amazing pheno that they wanted to preserve in its truest form... a clone! so i think the clone only guys should encourage the curious guys that want to grow from seed. every seed popped has a chance to become the next popular "clone only" strain.


More common sense, I love it.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> From smoking the weed from friends and the shops out there. Again I'm not saying there isn't straight dank in Cali, I'm saying there is a big commercial side also. Tell me a big percentage isn't hydro grown for profit of the same played out overhyped strains. To think California has the best weed is just naive, it's like the French thinking they have the best wine, sure they have great wine but it has been proven that great wine can be produced in many countries. So far all of the people who are from Cali seem to be snobs about weed when the people I know who moved there just laugh at the natives who think that Cali has the best weed. It's all relative. Can you honestly say Cali has the best weed, have you smoked every strain and pheno from every part of the US? No, so you honestly can't say Cali has the best because your limited to your own personal experiences.


I'm sorry I didnt read that paragraph, but to think that the majority of the herb grown here is hydro grown just shows your ignorance. Do you really think that there are mass hydro grows all around the state that grow MORE than the outdoor soil grows in Northern California alone? Give me a break  I bet you one county up here grows more soil plants than all the hydro plants in the whole state.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Aug 17, 2010)

Rolling Stone had a good article on the legalization initiative in California. Do you guys in California think it will pass? I heard the guys growing it in Humboldt county like the law the way it is now because they are making good money as it is. The part that is most intriguing is how it will be legal to grow your own in a 25 foot square area, which is 5' X 5'.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 17, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> I'm sorry I didnt read that paragraph, but to think that the majority of the herb grown here is hydro grown just shows your ignorance. Do you really think that there are mass hydro grows all around the state that grow MORE than the outdoor soil grows in Northern California alone? Give me a break  I bet you one county up here grows more soil plants than all the hydro plants in the whole state.


^ this^

The overwhelming majority of California bud is outdoor.


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha... This thread has been a good read.

I'm an EX Californian.... And I'm growing the best weed in the world. Somewhere other than in California.
Know why it's the best? Because I'm growing it. 
I did learn how to grow while I was living there, however.... Hmmmm.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> I'm sorry I didnt read that paragraph, but to think that the majority of the herb grown here is hydro grown just shows your ignorance. Do you really think that there are mass hydro grows all around the state that grow MORE than the outdoor soil grows in Northern California alone? Give me a break  I bet you one county up here grows more soil plants than all the hydro plants in the whole state.


I agree there is great weed grown in Cali, especially in Nor Cal but lets look at this. Outdoor herb is harvested once a year(or during one harvest window). Indoor hydro operations are set up to harvest as often as every week. So do I think more hydro is produced there? Yes. Not all of the weed in Cali is grown in Nor Cal where the good growing climate is. There is great weed there but there is a lot of average quality nugs grown by greedy assholes who just want money. Your about to see even more hydro if this legalization bill gets passed because of the marijuana corporations. These corporations plan on doing large scale hydro grows solely because of the yield and profitability. I was talking to one of these companies about working for them but I found out they were only going to grow with aeroponics and thats just not my style.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Look I agree there is great weed in Cali but lets look at this. Outdoor herb is harvested once a year(or during one harvest window). Indoor hydro operations harvest as often as every week. So do I think more hydro is produced there? Yes. Not all of the weed in Cali is grown in Nor Cal where the good growing climate is. There is great weed there but there is a lot of average quality nugs grown by greedy assholes who just want money. Your about to see even more if this legalization bill gets passed because of the marijuana corporations. These corporations plan on doing large scale hydro grows solely because of the yield and profitability.


hahahahahahahahah............


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hahahahahahahahah............


With input like that it makes it hard to argue, you should write a book.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> With input like that it makes it hard to argue, you should write a book.


hahahahahahaha .. smoking some Grand daddy Mango... and reading all this bull shit


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> hahahahahahaha .. smoking some Grand daddy Mango... and reading all this bull shit


Damn dude, save something for the sequel. You don't want to give all of your insight away.

I'm glad your smoking a cross of two average quality strains, good for you.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> With input like that it makes it hard to argue, you should write a book.


whats there to argue??? u not from Cali so anyone saying we got the best weed is irrelevant to you...and if thats how u feel then why argue?...lol it's funny to me yall going back and forth with this... in my opinion we do have the best chronic hands down.. thats my opinion wich dont mean nothing to you


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

with that said.. im done here.. yall can go back to your back and forth's..


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> whats there to argue??? u not from Cali so anyone saying we got the best weed is irrelevant to you...and if thats how u feel then why argue?...lol it's funny to me yall going back and forth with this... in my opinion we do have the best chronic hands down.. thats my opinion wich dont mean nothing to you


Thats exactly the ignorance we're arguing about. Didn't you just start growing a year ago. While I might not live there I've spent a considerable amount of time there and smoke a lot of weed from Cali by way of my peeps. Have you even been outside of California to have an informed opinion?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Thats exactly the ignorance we're arguing about. Didn't you just start growing a year ago. While I might not live there I've spent a considerable amount of time there and smoke a lot of weed from Cali.


i started growing for the first time in Aug. of "08" and learnd from growers from here.. that dont grow in HYDRO..im not saying im a top notch grower(Yet) still got lots to learn and in the process of doing my own breeding .. but the top notch growers i know here... lol hands down!!!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Where have you been to compare quality? I've lived all over the country, I've travelled all over the world, and I've seen all kinds of herb. Let me tell you something, there is dank everywhere.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

all i have ever smoked was Cali grown weed so i dont care what the next state has to offer... im not saying that chronic from other states are wack.. cuz im sure there is good weed anywhere ..i jus never smoked it.. but from cats i know From L.A (hardcore growers)that go to the dam ..say that we can put the pepsi chanllenge with that dutch weed anytime.. lol


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> all i have ever smoked was Cali grown weed so i dont care what the next state has to offer... im not saying that chronic from other states are wack.. cuz im sure there is good weed anywhere ..i jus never smoked it.. but from cats i know From L.A (hardcore growers)that go to the dam ..say that we can put the pepsi chanllenge with that dutch weed anytime.. lol


Exactly, thanks for helping me prove my point. You can't say you have the best if you don't have anything to compare it to. Even if your friends went to the Dam that doesn't mean that they smoked the best weed avilable there. For some reason people have pride in where they come from which I don't understand. It's a small minded mentality and you will never really be able to grow as a person if you keep being so narrow minded.


----------



## timothythegood (Aug 17, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> I'm talking about southern california by the way... Lol! Jk! Why is it better than other states? I keep hearing it's the best. If we're buying the same strains as other states, how is it better? Would you say it's better than amsterdam weed? This is probably in the wrong section... Lol.


Dream on. unless you've been around the world at least once all you're saying in essence is, "my team is better than your team because i say so!"... bullsh*t

Ever been to Afghanistan or Spain or even British Columbia? If not yer just talking whack.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Exactly, thanks for helping me prove my point. You can't say you have the best if you don't have anything to compare it to. Even if your friends went to the Dam that doesn't mean that they smoked the best weed avilable there. For some reason people have pride in where they come from which I don't understand. It's a small minded mentality and you will never really be able to grow as a person if you keep being so narrow minded.


lol...... im done


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> lol...... im done


I'm glad you can laugh at yourself. It will make life easier for you.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 17, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I'm glad you can laugh at yourself. It will make life easier for you.


im laughing at you... lol... cuz i wouldnt give a damn if people from the Dam say they got the best weed or people in Oklahoma has the best weed...lol you on the other hand do care sir... hahahaha what people say has far as who claims got's the best weed


----------



## schwa (Aug 17, 2010)

most of the dank in ohio is good looking and smelling but the high just isnt there MOSTLY....i go to music festivals so im constantly smoking new kinds of pot around here. mosty a strain called dumpster thats really not that good for $50 and eighth. lemon G is amazing though. alot of crappy mids around columbus.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 17, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> im laughing at you... lol... cuz i wouldnt give a damn if people from the Dam say they got the best weed or people in Oklahoma has the best weed...lol you on the other hand do care sir... hahahaha what people say has far as who claims got's the best weed


You obviously missed my point to begin with and don't do very well with sarcasm. My point was there is dank everywhere and if you think the best weed comes from where you live you're obviously simple minded and don't have a very rational thought process.

The fact that people think they have the best weed doesn't directly bother me, the fact that they are so simple minded does.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> There is some dank up north just so you know


 yeah its always better up NORTH


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I agree there is great weed grown in Cali, especially in Nor Cal but lets look at this. Outdoor herb is harvested once a year(or during one harvest window). Indoor hydro operations are set up to harvest as often as every week. So do I think more hydro is produced there? Yes.


Keep in mind that basically no one north of Marin grows hydro and that's where most of the bud in Cali comes from. I don't think you fully comprehend the scale of the Cali outdoor harvest every year. And it keeps getting bigger every year.



> These corporations plan on doing large scale hydro grows solely because of the yield and profitability. I was talking to one of these companies about working for them but I found out they were only going to grow with aeroponics and thats just not my style.


Massive scale aeroponic grows? lol. That sounds like a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> My point was there is dank everywhere and if you think the best weed comes from where you live you're obviously simple minded and don't have a very rational thought process.
> 
> The fact that people think they have the best weed doesn't directly bother me, the fact that they are so simple minded does.


Sure, anyone can grow bomb weed anywhere. But on the average, which state do you think grows the best weed?


----------



## farmboss (Aug 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Sure, anyone can grow bomb weed anywhere. But on the average, which state do you think grows the best weed?


*if you HAVEN'T been to CALI, you don't know WTF you're talking about.*

*no fcking joke, smoked the best buds EVER that i got in golden gate park from a homeless person.*

*San Fran area has some STRAIGHT FIRE. Higher than you've EVER been. The headiest headies EVER.*


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually its been proven that higher altitudes will produce more pyscoactive THC. So no you cant grow the best weed in cali. oh yeah and I had my cali med card the year they started doing it so blow it out your ass!


----------



## krozone (Aug 18, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> lol thats awesome that u think this. the fact of the matter is we have the best bud in the world and our standards are higher than anywhere else. SUre you can find some true dank sometimes in indiana or iowa but on average the quality will be so much worse that ur entire paragraph is laughble


Speaking of Laughable. LMFAO! You got one part right though; that your standards are higher then anyone else. Which is why, like the majority of Woman in CA; everything is dressed up to look better then it actually is. Whether it be the Motion Picture industry that is based there, the pornography industry, the general "ideals" of the common citizen. Of all the people I know that 1) Live in CA or 2) Lived in CA, one common element is always evident. It's a Cosmetic culture; applied to the plethora of elitist's who flock to that State (LA Specifically) thinking that their specific interest (Business, acting, Love..etc..etc..) will thrive once there.

Let's get real. California is a State just like the other 49. It lure is purely cosmetic (for those looking in, not living there) as everything there looks better. (No argument there, just an obvious observation). 
** The Coast Line of CA is 2nd to none; it is one of the most beautiful places around - i.e. Cosmetic. Looking nice does not determine quality. **


Lure = The numerous Musical "POP" hits that insinuate that CA is GOLD/GLITTER..etc..etc... (Example : That "Snoop" vouches for this legitimacy, does absolutely nothing aside from "Lure" in the gullible.)


----------



## 1gamma45 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well there is really nothing you can get in cali that I cant get in NY. I would have to say to likely pay less. But that being said you also have had MMJ passed for like 14 year. Your state is voting for req use in Nov. The fact is your state has been very supportive so it makes it logical that you would accsess to the best for less.


----------



## krozone (Aug 18, 2010)

farmboss said:


> *no fcking joke, smoked the best buds EVER that i got in golden gate park from a homeless person.*



Really Boss? Not that impressive; "the BEST you've gotten was via a Homeless person"? 
Is that really where the top drawer "California" Bud comes from? Perhaps it's laced with Bed Bugs from Skid Row? 

Considering the debate; (thanks for the input) but that's pretty weak.


----------



## SoonCome (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> To think California has the best weed is just naive, it's like the French thinking they have the best wine, sure they have great wine but it has been proven that great wine can be produced in many countries.


France does have the best wine! And weve been cloning our straight dank vines here for like 600 year or some shit. Anyone who doesn't live here doesnt know shit about good wine. Lets start this whole shit over!I drink Petrus for lunch! I cook with 1787 Chateau Lafite! I sprankle 1945 Mouton Rothschild on everythang I eat! They auction my doo doo to Oenophiles at Sothebys!


----------



## krozone (Aug 18, 2010)

What about Napa Valley? LOL


----------



## SoonCome (Aug 18, 2010)

The best restaraunt in/around Napa Valley? FRENCH Laundry! Napa Valley is like an aged box of Franzia compared to France, while the rest of the states are an open bottle of Thunderbird or Night Train. I do however like your women, with thier deodorants and smooth armpits.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 18, 2010)

Wait till I get some pics of the Cheese my friends got. he no grow it, he sell it. Its the bomb though......good enough for me in Ohio.


----------



## International Harvester (Aug 18, 2010)

I am a resident in San Fransisco and I am a resident in Phoenix and I can tell you, Northern California has the best pot in the world. Better than the Amsterdam stuff by a little and better genetics than any others I have ever seen. Last time I was in Nor. Cal I got ahold of some Purple Urkle, Jack Herer, Headband and some GREAT outdoor stuff you cannot find ANYWHERE else. Northern California has perhaps the best/largest outdoor climate for growing, and for generations now cannabis has been cultivated to thrive there. For that reason alone I have to disagree with the statement that "most Cali bud is hydro grown for commercial". Hell, I bet Cali grows more weight of high potency outdoor bud than the rest of the US combined. 

Can Californians be a little full of themselves? Sure, but they have the herb to back it up. 

Also, most of the "chronic" sold in the US is from California. So it almost doesn't matter where you live nowadays if you have a good connection. We all know that shit is making it out east every day. I have a connection (not in Cali) where I can browse between multiple strains of California's best. Lat time I got some GDP and some Blue Dream before that.


----------



## SoonCome (Aug 18, 2010)

International Harvester said:


> Hell, I bet Cali grows more weight of high potency outdoor bud than the rest of the US combined.


If you leave out Kentucky. Def alot of outdoor activity going on there for a long time also.


http://www.albany.edu/sourcebook/pdf/t4382005.pdf

If you take into consideration the size of the states, I gues Hawaii would have the most 'dank per capita".


----------



## krozone (Aug 18, 2010)

International Harvester said:


> Also, most of the "chronic" sold in the US is from California.



Not according to the USFDA: Canada and Mexico is where the Majority or Herb originates. (Lol, we all know that's not the case.) 
Really, you think that "Most" or even "a slight majority" of the product circulating the US comes directly from California? Prices across the country would be SKY HIGH *Across the board* is that were true; even in the slightest. 

International Harvester; If someone (Not You specifically) living in say AZ and had a option to pick up some local chronic (attested to by locals) or a "More Expensive" bud that came from California; and chooses that Bud based on it's supposed origin, buddy's a sucker! through and through. In that case, the age old saying "the name's Tucker not Sucker" sadly would not apply.

It's 100% the same logic applied to the "56% THC" BC Seeds that are advertised. Total unsubstantiated bullshit. But, as noted earlier; there's always a sucker that will believe it and pay for it.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 18, 2010)

i live in cen-cal , i also sell some of my product, you have to turn out good shit as the competition is tough & plentiful im not trying to say were better out here as a lot about kali sucks being a lifelong native here i also have to say the good outweighs the bad & having grown purplewreck & growing 707 headband &have grown bc mango, also have barneys & greenhouse stuff going as well as dna lemon skunk so i guess i got a little of everything going on & i have to say good stuff is possible anywhere you live but i think its easier in calif.


----------



## krozone (Aug 18, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> i live in cen-cal , i also sell some of my product, you have to turn out good shit as the competition is tough & plentiful im not trying to say were better out here as a lot about kali sucks being a lifelong native here i also have to say the good outweighs the bad & having grown purplewreck & growing 707 headband &have grown bc mango, also have barneys & greenhouse stuff going as well as dna lemon skunk so i guess i got a little of everything going on & i have to say good stuff is possible anywhere you live but i think its easier in calif.



Nicely put. "i have to say good stuff is possible anywhere you live but i think its easier in calif" 

Due-diligence, no matter where you are; Will yield top tiered herb. Easier in Cali vs. other locations, sure. But not better, that would just be arrogant. 

Thanks for the logical reply.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Aug 18, 2010)

Everyone in california either smokes weed, grows weed, or lies about not doing one of the two... The rest are just a bunch of alcoholics and tweaking cancer stick fiends.


----------



## gloomysmokes707 (Aug 18, 2010)

VOTE RIGHT CALIFORNIA..."As his family, we want the world to know that *the last thing Jack Herer would want is for Californians to vote to keep Cannabis illegal." *


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 18, 2010)

krozone said:


> Not according to the USFDA: Canada and *Mexico* is where the Majority or Herb originates. (Lol, we all know that's not the case.)
> Really, you think that "Most" or even "a slight majority" of the product circulating the US comes directly from California? Prices across the country would be SKY HIGH *Across the board* is that were true; even in the slightest.
> 
> International Harvester; If someone (Not You specifically) living in say AZ and had a option to pick up some local chronic (attested to by locals) or a "More Expensive" bud that came from California; and chooses that Bud based on it's supposed origin, buddy's a sucker! through and through. In that case, the age old saying "the name's Tucker not Sucker" sadly would not apply.
> ...


That's great and all, but I hardly consider Mexican brick "chronic". Yes Canada grows great weed as well, just not sure how much of it actually crosses the border.

To the guy who still thinks the majority of weed here is hydro grown, please stop. You're just digging yourself into a deeper hole. You made the comparison between an outdoor plant being equal to a hydro plant? Really? Have you ever actually seen a fully vegged and flowered outdoor plant? YOU GET POUNDS, not ounces like in hydro.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 18, 2010)

krozone said:


> Toronto. East side


Belmar. New Jersey (Bradley Beach) area.

I've been to Toronto once.. was fun.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Aug 18, 2010)

When i use to live in southern california S.D. 619 area we alaways came accross Cali Super Skunk this stuff sold for 20 bucks a gram about the size of a dime round nugget. I miss California !


----------



## 3lions (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 18, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Well there is really nothing you can get in cali that I cant get in NY. I would have to say to likely pay less. But that being said you also have had MMJ passed for like 14 year. Your state is voting for req use in Nov. The fact is your state has been very supportive so it makes it logical that you would accsess to the best for less.


You can get all the Cali clone only strains in NY?


----------



## jobless (Aug 18, 2010)

I've lived in Los Angeles for ten years and there's no place I'd rather be. California is NOT like every other state in the US and anybody who says so should maybe spend a year or two here and tell me that it is. If it was like every other state, then there'd be medical marijuana available to patients across the country and every state would be gearing up to vote for the total legalization of weed THIS November 4th. There is no better feeling than being able to walk into a store and choose from a selection of dozens of strains the herb that I'm in the mood for that day. Every day, I'm allowed, by law, to do something that I never thought I'd be able to do in America and that's a friggin' AMAZING feeling. Every single one of y'all should be thanking California for being at the forefront of the legalization of marijuana in the US. Call us shallow or superficial or whatever, but at least we had brains enough to know that weed shouldn't be illegal AND the balls to do something about it. We have dank weed here and the freedom to talk about it, grow it, smoke it, trade clones, drive around in your car with an ounce and no fear of getting in trouble because of it. Beautiful.

Having said that, I used to get amazing Hash Plant in Tampa FL back in like 1990. I bought or smoked incredible herb in Idaho, Utah, New York, Oregon, Georgia, Colorado, North Carolina, New Jersey, Connecticut etc etc etc. You get the point. California doesn't have better herb than anywhere else. We just have A LOT more of it.


----------



## jobless (Aug 18, 2010)

Also, pretty much every strain in Amsterdam (and by extension, the world) contains Cali Genetics. Any article in High Times about Amsterdam, Neville, the early seed banks, whatever, mentions the fact that all of these amazing early strains originated in Cali. So, for all you Cali-bashers.... Fuck off. Of course, all of California's genetics came from Mexico, Columbia, Afghanistan etc etc, so maybe THOSE places REALLY have the best weed. And, uh, wasn't Chemdawg created in Vermont? And Sour Diesel? If not Vermont, it was somewhere in the Northeast, right? Shit.... Well, I guess California DOESN'T have better weed than anywhere else. But, like I said in my previous post, we have a lot more of it.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 18, 2010)

We're not bashing Cali, we're bashing your attitudes and egos.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> We're not bashing Cali, we're bashing your attitudes and egos.


Jealousy is so ugly....


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Why would I be jealous? I have all of the genetics I want and more herb than I can smoke. I know I broke your ego when I showed you OG wasn't a Cali strain and that you don't really know anything about herb but you don't have to take it so hard.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Why would I be jealous? I have all of the genetics I want and more herb than I can smoke. I know I broke your ego when I showed you OG wasn't a Cali strain and that you don't really know anything about herb but you don't have to take it so hard.


I'm sorry you're not from California. I pity you. But you're going to have to get over this envy.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Keep trying to insult me since you don't have any knowledge to back up your words.

I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself but here it goes again. I think Cali has great weed, I also think it has a bunch of average quality nugs from the massive amount of inexperienced growers and the amount of hydro produced for profit. Thats it, that was my whole point. Get over yourselves.


Example of Dan's excellent knowledge when it comes to herb:



Dan Kone said:


> So Ocean Grown Kush isn't a Cali strain? lol. yeah, ok.


Yet with a small amount of research he could of found this info from many different places. 

*The Diesel Breakdown*


By Jason King - Wednesday, February 22 2006 


I write this in hopes of clearing the mass confusion on the Diesel lineage. I have the real story from the actual folks responsible for Diesel.The Diesel came from a seed that was found in a bag of the insanely delicious Colorado Indica known as ChemDawg (Cannabible 2, page 46). Two friends met on a Grateful Dead tour in ?91 (thank you Jerry!), and a pound of the majestic ChemDawg ? whose own lineage is still somewhat of a mystery ? containing 12 seeds made its way to Massachusetts.As for the father of those seeds, this much is known: The person who had the ChemDawg in Colorado was growing only ChemDawg, so the father was probably a ChemDawg male or hermaphrodite. The seeds found in the legendary pound bag were grown out, and from this came some truly phenomenal ganja.At this point, another good friend was met on a Phish tour (thanks boys!) and clones of the awesome ChemDawg offspring were passed on to this lucky new friend. The new growers, from New York City, didn't like the name ChemDawg, so they started calling it The Diesel. This is the Diesel that some of us are lucky enough to know and love today. A couple of years later, a Super Skunk x Sensi Northern Lights was crossed with the newly named Diesel, and thus Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, and Diesel #1 (Cannabible 1, page 65) were created. Soon after that, a hermaphrodite Massachusetts Super Skunk pollinated the Diesel, and from the seeds created, the Sour Diesel was born. Then there's OG Kush, which is a sister to Sour Diesel. Several newer crosses have been made by the original Massachusetts ChemDawg family, and they are featured here.







Unfortunately, Soma's "NYC Diesel" barely, if at all, resembles the real Diesel. It has more of a citrus flavor, and is much weaker than the real Diesel. The thing that I love so much about the original Diesel and its hybrids is the aftertaste. Don't get me wrong, the exhalation is almost orgasmic, but it's after the smoke stops coming out that you notice a sour fuel flavor that just coats your entire mouth and throat. It's freakin' outrageous. I would smoke the real Diesel for just the taste even if it didn't have THC ? which, by the way, it has massive amounts of.
The lesson learned here is that we should all be very thankful to both The Grateful Dead and Phish, not only for their awesome music, but also for all the great connections that were made on their tours.


More of Dan's excellent knowledge: (he seems to be really informed)



Dan Kone said:


> I always thought Jack Herer was a Cali strain.


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol! California is magical! What other state can claim southern and northern? There's no so-tex or nor-tex. We start the trends!  We have hollywood, san diego, OC, san francisco, Beverly hills, etc. What other state has as many football and baseball teams than us? Humboldt county? Our governor can beat down other governors like a soapy dick (although he's about as sharp as a bean bag). Who knows how many songs they sang about California. I'm here........ Lol! I'm joking man! I agree with you a hundred percent metalhead. Cali folk do have monster attitudes and egos. I didn't mean to say our weed is so much better than others. My douchebag friend just told me it is... I asked, "better than amsterdam?" He said, "yeah." I wanted to know how is indoor weed better than others indoor weed in other states? Someone did say earlier that they thrive in higher elevations. I didn't know that. I guess that might be one case.


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 18, 2010)

I am a newb so I don't really have much say in this... Lol.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 18, 2010)

crackersmacker said:


> Lol! California is magical! What other state can claim southern and northern? There's no so-tex or nor-tex. We start the trends!  We have hollywood, san diego, OC, san francisco, Beverly hills, etc. What other state has as many football and baseball teams than us? Humboldt county? Our governor can beat down other governors like a soapy dick (although he's about as sharp as a bean bag). Who knows how many songs they sang about California. I'm here........ Lol! I'm joking man! I agree with you a hundred percent metalhead. Cali folk do have monster attitudes and egos. I didn't mean to say our weed is so much better than others. My douchebag friend just told me it is... I asked, "better than amsterdam?" He said, "yeah." I wanted to know how is indoor weed better than others indoor weed in other states? Someone did say earlier that they thrive in higher elevations. I didn't know that. I guess that might be one case.


It's all good dude. I just think people need to think outside the box, dank is everywhere.


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 18, 2010)

Understood. I never smoked in my entire life..... Lol! I just love to grow!


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Keep trying to insult me since you don't have any knowledge to back up your words.
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself but here it goes again. I think Cali has great weed, I also think it has a bunch of average quality nugs from the massive amount of inexperienced growers and the amount of hydro produced for profit. Thats it, that was my whole point. Get over yourselves.
> 
> ...


Ummm. Og kush is a cali strain. Sure, it came from plants with different genetics, but so does every strain. If you want to look at it like that then there is no such thing as American or Amsterdam strains, only Asian and south/central american strains.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 18, 2010)

jobless said:


> I've lived in Los Angeles for ten years and there's no place I'd rather be. California is NOT like every other state in the US and anybody who says so should maybe spend a year or two here and tell me that it is. If it was like every other state, then there'd be medical marijuana available to patients across the country and every state would be gearing up to vote for the total legalization of weed THIS November 4th. There is no better feeling than being able to walk into a store and choose from a selection of dozens of strains the herb that I'm in the mood for that day. Every day, I'm allowed, by law, to do something that I never thought I'd be able to do in America and that's a friggin' AMAZING feeling. Every single one of y'all should be thanking California for being at the forefront of the legalization of marijuana in the US. Call us shallow or superficial or whatever, but at least we had brains enough to know that weed shouldn't be illegal AND the balls to do something about it. We have dank weed here and the freedom to talk about it, grow it, smoke it, trade clones, drive around in your car with an ounce and no fear of getting in trouble because of it. Beautiful.
> 
> Having said that, I used to get amazing Hash Plant in Tampa FL back in like 1990. I bought or smoked incredible herb in Idaho, Utah, New York, Oregon, Georgia, Colorado, North Carolina, New Jersey, Connecticut etc etc etc. You get the point. California doesn't have better herb than anywhere else. We just have A LOT more of it.


Sorry bro but cali was not the first state to leagalze mari jane. look a little back in history, but they were one of the first to BAN MJ!


----------



## Desertfish (Aug 18, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I was going to post something in this thread but I'm from California and I think I know everything...I refuse to share my vast amount of knowledge I think I know


 
LOL that is some funny shit. "bajafox" I'm still laughing.....I'd love to use this some time.. With your permission of course.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Ummm. Og kush is a cali strain. Sure, it came from plants with different genetics, but so does every strain. If you want to look at it like that then there is no such thing as American or Amsterdam strains, only Asian and south/central american strains.


Did you read the article? Your a lost cause and a perfect example of the average Cali weed head. I'm sure there are plenty of people in Cali that know what's up but you aren't one of them.


----------



## jobless (Aug 18, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> We're not bashing Cali, we're bashing your attitudes and egos.


Our "attitudes and egos"? Yeah, I do have an attitude and an ego. I'm proud of the fact that I live in the freest state in America. I'm proud of the fact that we're leading the way for the rest of the US when it comes to any kind of "progressive" issue whatsoever. I'm free here. I can do pretty much whatever I want to, as long as I don't fuck with anybody else. I have access to some of the best weed in the world (there, I said it) and don't have to worry about getting in trouble because of it. I can grow to my heart's conitent without fear of prosecution. I can get Headband clones from my next door neighbor. What you classify as an "ego" or an "attitude" is simply how it feels to be motherfucking FREE. It's crazy what a difference a lack of fear of the law makes in one's attitude and outlook on their day-to-day existence. 

Now, if you're referring to all of those idiots who type shit like,"Wat, u no was up kid cali has the bomb og nobuddy has it beterrrrrrrr", well, you should know, most of the people on sites like this are twelve. And stupid. And actually, I suspect the majority of people proclaiming California's weed as the best are actually punk-ass sixteen year olds living in Ohio (no offense to Ohioans)(or sixteen year olds) and listening to top-forty "hip-hop" and wouldn't know a kind nug if it bit them on the ass. Just sayin'...


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 18, 2010)

i live up north we got some dank  it always matters on the grower how he grows and how he cures been getting some green apple its amazing, hippy chicken 2


----------



## jobless (Aug 19, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Sorry bro but cali was not the first state to leagalze mari jane. look a little back in history, but they were one of the first to BAN MJ!


Really? What state was the first to legalize marijuana for medical use? I know there were plenty of states to decriminalize marijuana (of which, California was one of the first, if not the first), but I was under the impression that Cali WAS the first. What state legalized medical marijuana first. 

Love the avatar, by the way. Trailer Park Boys rules.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

jobless said:


> Our "attitudes and egos"? Yeah, I do have an attitude and an ego. I'm proud of the fact that I live in the freest state in America. I'm proud of the fact that we're leading the way for the rest of the US when it comes to any kind of "progressive" issue whatsoever. I'm free here. I can do pretty much whatever I want to, as long as I don't fuck with anybody else. I have access to some of the best weed in the world (there, I said it) and don't have to worry about getting in trouble because of it. I can grow to my heart's conitent without fear of prosecution. I can get Headband clones from my next door neighbor. What you classify as an "ego" or an "attitude" is simply how it feels to be motherfucking FREE. It's crazy what a difference a lack of fear of the law makes in one's attitude and outlook on their day-to-day existence.
> 
> Now, if you're referring to all of those idiots who type shit like,"Wat, u no was up kid cali has the bomb og nobuddy has it beterrrrrrrr", well, you should know, most of the people on sites like this are twelve. And stupid. And actually, I suspect the majority of people proclaiming California's weed as the best are actually punk-ass sixteen year olds living in Ohio (no offense to Ohioans)(or sixteen year olds) and listening to top-forty "hip-hop" and wouldn't know a kind nug if it bit them on the ass. Just sayin'...


I understand there is great weed in Cali and the scene there is more open and free which is awesome. I'm talking more about people like Dan Kone who don't really know the backgrounds of strains and think every dank plant in America came from Cali. They see the clones going around out there and assume it's a local strain.

Cali was the first state to legalize MMJ back in 1996.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I understand there is great weed in Cali and the scene there is more open and free which is awesome. I'm talking more about people like Dan Kone who don't really know the backgrounds of strains and think every dank plant in America came from Cali.


u still on this man ..??? take a break


----------



## infinitihigh (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah true oregon is next


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> u still on this man ..??? take a break


Dude I'm telling you, with all of the info you have you shouldn't give it away for free. What insight!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dude I'm telling you, with all of the info you have you shouldn't give it away for free. What insight?


hahahaha u crack me up .. "DUDE" .. lol take a break ..


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's called a discussion, I'm sorry your not up on the concept. Maybe when you learn to spell and use complete sentences you can join in.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

oh shit!!!!... you see the difference between me and you is that u get mad over this shit and try to insult me.. wich is cool whatever!..and this aint a discussion .. u jus looking for people that see things your way..and bash everyone else in between


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

What are you talking about? Out of nowhere you pop in bashing me with no info on the subject at hand. I'm sorry I pointed out your lack of insight and the waste of space that are your posts.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> What are you talking about? Out of nowhere you pop in bashing me with no info on the subject at hand. I'm sorry i pointed out your lack of insight and the waste of space that are your posts.


hahahaha what info ???hahahahaha omg.. bashing you??? all i said is take a break..lol


----------



## nailz92002 (Aug 19, 2010)

I grow the best marijuana, it's the best because I am growing it.

See how that statement is an opinion. You could say the same thing about your grow. Opinions are like assholes. Everyone has one.

When Cannabis becomes legal on the federal level we can have a U.S. Cannabis cup and determine the best. Until that day it's indeterminable. Fact is if you have bomb weed, who cares where it was grown. Just be grateful for your nugs and smoke them with a peace of mind that someone put forth alot of effort and time so you can enjoy the fruits of their labor. Grab your favorite smoking device and puff puff pass.

Peace and positive energy to you all.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

i forget that your insights are wise and noble and rest of us that dont meet your requirements are idiot piece of shits.. u gonna get different opinions on this man.. and the ones u dont agree with u gonna start talking your mess that they are simple minded they wont grow as people and that they don't think outside the box and all that other bull shit u be saying...


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

My insights are just informed. I'm sorry knowledge isn't that important to you.


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 19, 2010)

All of you guys should just smoke a fat ass gargantuan blunt (cali blunt that is... Lol.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> My insights are just informed. I'm sorry knowledge isn't that important to you.


OMG!!! why u care so much that cali growers think we have the best chronic is beyond me... all i know is the REAL GROWERS IN CALI have taken many seeds from around the world and jus made them better.. stabilizing strains


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Did you read the article? Your a lost cause and a perfect example of the average Cali weed head. I'm sure there are plenty of people in Cali that know what's up but you aren't one of them.


Show me where it says OG Kush was originally from some where other than California. Since you keep claiming this article proves OG Kush isn't originally a cali clone only strain, this should be easy.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I'm talking more about people like Dan Kone who don't really know the backgrounds of strains and think every dank plant in America came from Cali. They see the clones going around out there and assume it's a local strain.


So you know the background of every single strain in existence? I just know what the best strains going around are and how to get them and grow them. I guess that makes me a terrible person.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Keep trying to insult me since you don't have any knowledge to back up your words.
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to repeat myself but here it goes again. I think Cali has great weed, I also think it has a bunch of average quality nugs from the massive amount of inexperienced growers *and the amount of hydro produced for profit*. Thats it, that was my whole point. Get over yourselves.


Jesus Christ, how many people FROM California have to chime in and tell you that this "massive amount of hydro for profit" doesnt exist? Since you love providing sources for your so-called information, where is your source that claims the majority of weed here is hydro grown? Huh? OPEN YOUR EYES. ACCEPT THAT YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## BigBongRippa (Aug 19, 2010)

SoonCome said:


> If you leave out Kentucky. Def alot of outdoor activity going on there for a long time also.
> 
> 
> http://www.albany.edu/sourcebook/pdf/t4382005.pdf
> ...


 hell yeah, i live in hawaii and there is dankness in huge abundance but its interesting to note that marijuana is the top cash crop in 30 us states and the #1 cash crop in the united states in terms of production and revenue generated. thats a fuck load of ganja. everywhere has weed as good as everywhere else. throughout the u.s. and the wworld people will continue to grow awesome, quality crops. cali ain't nothin special except for the fact that most of their citizens understrand and respect weed. other than that, good ganj is everywhere.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> OMG!!! why u care so much that cali growers think we have the best chronic is beyond me... all i know is the REAL GROWERS IN CALI have taken many seeds from around the world and jus made them better.. stabilizing strains


Just like a lot of other places.



Dan Kone said:


> Show me where it says OG Kush was originally from some where other than California. Since you keep claiming this article proves OG Kush isn't originally a cali clone only strain, this should be easy.


OG descended from the chemdawg line which made it's way from Colorado to Massachusetts to New York. OG is from the same line as Sour D, do you think Sour D came from Cali too?. The chemdog story along with all of it's descendants stories are all over the net, do some research. I just tried to give you a version from a reliable source, Jason King.



Dan Kone said:


> So you know the background of every single strain in existence? I just know what the best strains going around are and how to get them and grow them. I guess that makes me a terrible person.


No, but I do know the backgrounds of many of them from tons of research over the last 15 years and if someone tried to inform me on something I didn't know about I would be happy to gain the info.



purplehazin said:


> Jesus Christ, how many people FROM California have to chime in and tell you that this "massive amount of hydro for profit" doesnt exist? Since you love providing sources for your so-called information, where is your source that claims the majority of weed here is hydro grown? Huh? OPEN YOUR EYES. ACCEPT THAT YOU ARE WRONG.


I've seen it with my own eyes, I don't need you to tell me it doesn't exist. Yes there is a lot of good organics in Cali but to say there aren't any hydro operations is ignorant.


----------



## x15 (Aug 19, 2010)

> Why is weed so much better in california than anywhere else?
> I'm talking about southern california by the way...


that's easy. 

it is a *known* fact:
it has to do with the higher percentage of girls in bikinis per plant ratio, times the number of days of girls in bikinis per year, minus a foggy day or two 

we don't do sissy closet grows here


----------



## Serapis (Aug 19, 2010)

What a loaded question from the OP...

California has had more than 10 years to get it right after passing the MMJ


----------



## BigBongRippa (Aug 19, 2010)

this whole thread is bullshit anyways. obviously dude wanted to start a pissing contest and it worked. we all love good weed and know where to find it. if you cant get (OR GROW) quality ganj you dont belong here.


----------



## oregon024 (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys just get the tv publicity.I have grown meds that will make you fall down walking.After we get despensaries Oregon been doing it 2 yrs less than cali.Wish they allowed state to state compatitions.Have alot of faith in our bud.Will sell for just as much.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I've seen it with my own eyes, I don't need you to tell me it doesn't exist. Yes there is a lot of good organics in Cali but to say there aren't any hydro operations is ignorant.


Seriously? I never said hydro grows dont exist, but these "MASSIVE hydro grows" which you keep talking about (that I and many others have repeatedly told you dont produce the majority of herb for profit here) simply is misinformation. Im just trying to help you get your facts straight that way you dont sound like a dumbass trying to tell people about weed in California. But since your skull is too thick to comprehend that, go right on ahead thinking there are multimillion dollar huge fucking hydroponic grow warehouses littering the state that cut down weed a week early just to sell shitty product for a profit.


----------



## bighomey (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.



u sound like a retard. 80% of growers i know in northern cali are all soil....Northern cali has the best Weather/climate THAN ANYWHERE in the united states. and when u say there's just as much bullshit i must disagree with u. Its hard for me to get shit weed honestly, EVERYONE HAS BOMB , grade a shit. Even our outdoor that people say is just regular green IS BOMB ass green also. And its all about nothern cali. Not southern. Northern cali is notorious for Dank. If i wanted to get some Mexican Brick weed, I'd have to really dig my sources... i take it u never lived in california , atleast not northern.


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 19, 2010)

i live here in cen-cal & i grow hydro i can honestly say almost everyone i know grows outside in dirt maybe 1-in-12 do hydro indoors sunlight & dirt are the lowest cost method of producing pot & if you got a good strain & take reasonable care of it its gonna produce i like riu because for the most part you can rub elbows with other growers & exchange info, techniques & help others &get help as well i think its fitting we respect others & get respect in return ,we have a good thing here & when i do a thread or post a question youre input is appreciated no matter who you are or where youre from h.h.


----------



## glassblower209 (Aug 19, 2010)

So-Cal? hahaha nah im in Nor-Cal. man I think its because of the competition we have every one grows weed man and if yours isnt the best then its crap. We put alot of tlc into our grows, it means alot to us so the care and love matters, also we have the best climate possible


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 19, 2010)

jobless said:


> Really? What state was the first to legalize marijuana for medical use? I know there were plenty of states to decriminalize marijuana (of which, California was one of the first, if not the first), but I was under the impression that Cali WAS the first. What state legalized medical marijuana first.
> 
> Love the avatar, by the way. Trailer Park Boys rules.


It was Oregon in 1973

The states are Alaska, California, Colorado, Nebraska, New York, North Carolina, Maine, Minnesota, Ohio, and Oregon. These state legislatures (except Alaska's) decriminalized marijuana possession in the 1970s. Oregon was the first, in 1973, following the recommendations of the Nixon administration's National Commission on Marijuana Use (also known as the Shafer Commission). Nebraska was the last, in 1979. Another state, Mississippi, decriminalized marijuana possession in the '70s but later recriminalized it as a misdemeanor offense.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Seriously? I never said hydro grows dont exist, but these "MASSIVE hydro grows" which you keep talking about (that I and many others have repeatedly told you dont produce the majority of herb for profit here) simply is misinformation. Im just trying to help you get your facts straight that way you dont sound like a dumbass trying to tell people about weed in California. But since your skull is too thick to comprehend that, go right on ahead thinking there are multimillion dollar huge fucking hydroponic grow warehouses littering the state that cut down weed a week early just to sell shitty product for a profit.


I never said that right now there are all kinds of massive hydro grows but there are some I've seen them and when this legalization bill gets passed there will be more do to the marijuana corporations waiting to take control. I said there is a lot of good organics while at the same time many people in Cali grow hydro. Every one and there brother grows out there and half of them don't have a clue what there doing. Also, I never said anything about weed being cut down early. When I said they can harvest every week I meant they had perpetual harvests set up to harvest frequently. Just because you live in Cali it doesn't make you a master grower or apparently have a clue about what's going on there .


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> No, but I do know the backgrounds of many of them from tons of research over the last 15 years and if someone tried to inform me on something I didn't know about I would be happy to gain the info.


Yeah but your have shown no credible info to back up your claim. I asked you to show me where that article says OG kush is from somewhere other than Cali.

Did you "learn" all about strains by taking random people's word for it? I don't do that. If that's how you learned all this info, then you really know nothing.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

By Peter Henderson

SAN FRANCISCO | Fri Jul 23, 2010 8:17am EDT 

(Reuters) - Jeff Wilcox, a middle-aged, clean-cut man who dresses in the Bay Area casual business attire of clean jeans, collared shirt and running shoes, may be the face of Marijuana, Inc, the corporatization of cannabis.

He has just persuaded Oakland to legalize industrial-sized marijuana farms, touting a study that promised millions in city taxes and hundreds of high-paying union jobs.

The long-struggling city, which has failed spectacularly to capitalize on the high-tech boom, could be the Silicon Valley of pot, Wilcox told the City Council this week before its historic vote to grant four permits for urban, industrial-size marijuana farms.

But as Wilcox points out, his business model -- a nonprofit -- will be less Google or Apple and more Trader Joe's, a California cut rate gourmet grocery chain. The store's best-known product is $2 per bottle Charles Shaw wine, known affectionately as Two Buck Chuck and considered a great glass of wine for the price.

"The new Two Buck Chuck will be $40 an ounce pot," Wilcox said in an interview, looking forward to a day of full legalization. Boutique growers could produce the high-end stuff in their "gardens," he explained, while he supplied the masses with a clean, controlled, great-value product.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is just an example of what's about to come. Do you really think the $40 an oz pot is going to be grown in soil? The company I was talking to already has two labs set up that are sterile environments that solely grow aeroponics and produce a good bit of herb. Keep thinking that these operations don't exist, you sir are naive.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Yeah but your have shown no credible info to back up your claim. I asked you to show me where that article says OG kush is from somewhere other than Cali.
> 
> Did you "learn" all about strains by taking random people's word for it? I don't do that. If that's how you learned all this info, then you really know nothing.


Your statements don't mean too much to me coming from the man who thought the Jack Herer strain originated in Cali.


----------



## jobless (Aug 19, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> It was Oregon in 1973
> 
> The states are Alaska, California, Colorado, Nebraska, New York, North Carolina, Maine, Minnesota, Ohio, and Oregon. These state legislatures (except Alaska's) decriminalized marijuana possession in the 1970s. Oregon was the first, in 1973, following the recommendations of the Nixon administration's National Commission on Marijuana Use (also known as the Shafer Commission). Nebraska was the last, in 1979. Another state, Mississippi, decriminalized marijuana possession in the '70s but later recriminalized it as a misdemeanor offense.


That's decriminalization, not legalization. There's a difference. If weed's decriminalized, you still get a ticket and a fine for possession, you just don't go to jail and get put on probation and shit. California WAS the first state to legalize it (meaning absolutely NOTHING happens to you if a cop finds herb on you) for medicinal purposes. So... I'M RIGHT haha! Just fucking with you, bro, a lot of people confuse decriminalization and legalization. We both know our history.


----------



## HydroGirl (Aug 19, 2010)

This reminds me of the show Bullshit with penn & teller.... the episode "the best". There is no such thing as "the best"..... so saying cali has the best weed... is really delusions from fantasy island.


----------



## bighomey (Aug 19, 2010)

people just hate on cali cause we have the best weather and the best weed, and we have the best clubs in the united states. we have a shit load of strains that are Created here. .....i've always wonder why other states dont have good weed either, I mean, Dont get me wrong u can get decent weed ANYWHERE, But I've lived in a bunch of difference states and IF I HAD SOME WEED BROUGHT FROM NORTHERN CALI, I WOULD HAVE MOTHER FUCKERS LINED UP LIKE A WALMART CHECKOUT ISLE JUST TO SMELL IT....lmao


----------



## bighomey (Aug 19, 2010)

also, The mother fuckers that had Good weed in other states THAT I KNEW, They got it from cali...lol..

WHY CANT TEXANS GROW BOMB ASS WEED?
WHY CANT OTHER STATES GROW BOMB ASS WEED?

I NEVER UNDERSTOOD IT EITHER.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Your statements don't mean too much to me coming from the man who thought the Jack Herer strain originated in Cali.


And you know where every single stain originated in? Damn dude. I was just thanking a guy for telling me where the strain came from and you're acting like I'm a horrible person for doing such a thing. Get over yourself dude.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> And you know where every single stain originated in?


When it comes to legendary strains, yes.




> Damn dude. I was just thanking a guy for telling me where the strain came from and you're acting like I'm a horrible person for doing such a thing. Get over yourself dude.


Your not a horrible person, just uninformed and I'm not the one making claims my state has the best weedwhen it's all subjective.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> When it comes to legendary strains, yes.


Kinda like when you claimed OG wasn't originally a Cali clone only strain?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm telling you OG wasn't created in Cali, you can believe me or not I don't care.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 19, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I'm telling you OG wasn't created in Cali, you can believe me or not I don't care.


Ok. I choose not since that isn't true. But if you have some sort of proof I'd be happy to look at it.


----------



## sneed123 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali,
cali,cali,cali,cali,cali,cali, cali, what!


----------



## 2101 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just read this thread and I can't believe the venom thrown at stonedmetalhead.

He has consistently been "fair" in his statements and not once did he begin any argument/discussion with name calling. He has provided info to back up his sh*t and I have seen no others do the same. You know, like articles ect...

He may be wrong in how much is grown in what type of "medium" - but can anyone say FOR F'in sure what the percentages are anyway? Thread is about BEST.

Entire thread is subjective. Designed for hate and thread mongering.
Cali has tons of weed. Many of us know it and have had it (like me ~60 mins ago - the reason why I kept reading LOL soooo high)
Most have never had original Afghani, grown at altitude - or sick SE Asia bud.

2cents


----------



## Smrt (Aug 19, 2010)

Ive had some awesome strains, did great with them. Give someone else the same clones and if they dont know what the fuck theyre doin, you look at them and say... " this shit is from the clones you got off me? What the hell did you do to it?" Someone alrady said something similiar, if you dont know what youre doin your 'dank' goes to 'bunk' in a hurry !!!


----------



## Smrt (Aug 19, 2010)

And us Canucks have good beer and dope, dont kid yourself.


----------



## blazeddd (Aug 19, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Seriously? I never said hydro grows dont exist, but these "MASSIVE hydro grows" which you keep talking about (that I and many others have repeatedly told you dont produce the majority of herb for profit here) simply is misinformation. Im just trying to help you get your facts straight that way you dont sound like a dumbass trying to tell people about weed in California. But since your skull is too thick to comprehend that, go right on ahead thinking there are multimillion dollar huge fucking hydroponic grow warehouses littering the state that cut down weed a week early just to sell shitty product for a profit.





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I never said that right now there are all kinds of massive hydro grows but there are some I've seen them and when this legalization bill gets passed there will be more do to the marijuana corporations waiting to take control. I said there is a lot of good organics while at the same time many people in Cali grow hydro. Every one and there brother grows out there and half of them don't have a clue what there doing. Also, I never said anything about weed being cut down early. When I said they can harvest every week I meant they had perpetual harvests set up to harvest frequently. Just because you live in Cali it doesn't make you a master grower or apparently have a clue about what's going on there .





stonedmetalhead1 said:


> By Peter Henderson
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO | Fri Jul 23, 2010 8:17am EDT
> 
> ...





purplehazin said:


> Yo, I dont know who your mother is but she raised one dumb ass kid. You apparently can't read english so I'm done with this thread.


LOL!!! good stuff!



fuck its so simple. we don't have the "best" weed. we have A LOT of the GOOD SHIT. even the dealers weed is pretty decent here, because theres just a lot of fucking dank in california, not the best.. just ALOT because its fucking california and we're fuckin chillin with the purps, chrons, frosts n shit.. stop trippin n calm the fuck down.


----------



## crackersmacker (Aug 19, 2010)

I would say California is the meth capital... Lol.


----------



## purplehazin (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard Oregon is the meth capitol?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Aug 19, 2010)

This is why https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357800-blue-dream-grand-daddy-purple.html lol


----------



## KushSpanker (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm in norcal, and my house is half a mile from a club. It's hella nice and we go through so many strains you wouldnt believe. Today I got some A+++ GDP, chocolope, and grape romulan. Perfect A+++ smoooth smokin herb. 40 an eighth


----------



## motoracer110 (Aug 19, 2010)

HaHa weed is better when i am growing it............(wherever i am at)


----------



## bighomey (Aug 20, 2010)

cali owns hardcore


----------



## jobless (Aug 20, 2010)

2101 said:


> I just read this thread and I can't believe the venom thrown at stonedmetalhead.
> 
> He has consistently been "fair" in his statements and not once did he begin any argument/discussion with name calling. He has provided info to back up his sh*t and I have seen no others do the same. You know, like articles ect...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. I wanted to chime in about the whole hydro thing that everybody seems to be obsessed with, but, first and foremost, y'all need to stop fucking with stonedmetalhead. I've seen his comments in other rollitup forums before, dude's not an idiot. And OBVIOUSLY people have HUGE commercial hydro grows working. Open up any issue of High Times and you'll see it, so for all of you to be sitting here saying,"NO, everybody in California grows in soil, organically and outdoors," is just stupid. People in California are growing hydroponically. Commercial growers in California are growing hydroponically. Let's all accept that fact and move on. Having said that, it's REEEEEEALLLLYYY easy to spot the good weed from the shit when I walk into a dispensary. There are telltale signs that one can use to spot hydroponic or otherwise synthetically grown weed. The first one that comes to mind is a lack of that dank, dank smell. Still, I'm sure a lot of hydro growers grow weed that smells amazing. I know that my favorite dispensary in LA, Medco (R.I.P.), HAD to have been getting meds that were grown hydro-style, just because the buds were so gorgeous. There were just too many strains there that had the buds just explooooooding off of the stems. I've seen the results of hydro grows and they can be impressive. In my opinion, the most important thing is how does it SMOKE? It may not always be super-easy to spot the hydro (although sometimes it's really easy), but it's always really easy to spot poorly flushed herb. I've thrown away or given away whole eighths before just because I got that pinching, slightly stinging sensation in my lungs when I hit a joint. But you'll find shitty, hydroponically grown, un-flushed weed everywhere, just like you'll find amazing weed everywhere, in California and everywhere else in America.


----------



## jobless (Aug 20, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> BLOW IT OUT YOUR ASS!! LOL J/K Hey you learn somthin new everyday!
> 
> In 1972, Oregon became the first state to decriminalize cannabis. Possession of 28.45 grams (1 ounce) or less is punishable by a $500 to $1,000 fine; stricter punishments exist for sale or cultivation.[31] In 1986, Oregon's Ballot Measure 5 sought to legalize cannabis,[32] but it was rejected by 74% of the voters.[11]


Blow it out YOUR ass haha! Kind of surprising to find out that Oregon was the first state to decriminalize it, though, I never would've guessed that. I lived in Portland for four years and, although it was liberal, it was also pretty fucking lame (but they do have some BOMB-ass weed there, just like every other state). No offense to all y'all Oregonians, I just don't like the rain. Or temperatures below 74 degrees. Or well-meaning do-gooders who come out all anti-racist when they live in a state that has no black people. 
HEY! Wait a second! I have an idea! Instead of making this thread about the differences between weed from California and weed from everywhere else in the world, let's just bash every state and country and continent except the one where we live. Seems like everybody else in this thread is kind of doing that anyway, so consider my opinion about Oregon the official start of the "Changing The Subject Of This Thread From 'The Differences Between Cali Weed And Everywhere Else's' To 'Let's Just Be Super-Shitty About Every State And Their Weed Except The One In Which I Live.'" Now let's see how many people take me seriously and start saying,"Dude, you know which state I can't STAND.....?"


----------



## jobless (Aug 20, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> I heard Oregon is the meth capitol?


HAH! I swear to God I didn't see that when I went off on Oregon. Funny.... Anyway, just one more reason to hate Oregon hahahahaha!!!


----------



## oregon024 (Aug 21, 2010)

I grow og kush don't live in cali.Ok 30 minutes north can you blame a guy the weather rocks.


----------



## Tunda (Aug 21, 2010)

Dan Kone said:


> Unless of course I'm originally from Niu Valley



See I knew you havnt smoked island bud. Everything that comes to this island is mostly not from the islands. I can already tell what you have tried is not what I have tried. Cuz the island strains would blow away the Cali stuff. We have a saying around here " bum bai you learn".


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 22, 2010)

Tunda said:


> See I knew you havnt smoked island bud. Everything that comes to this island is mostly not from the islands. I can already tell what you have tried is not what I have tried. Cuz the island strains would blow away the Cali stuff. We have a saying around here " bum bai you learn".


I've had my fair share of that pakalolo. My brothers best friend is still locked up on the big island for growing.


----------



## Decs (Aug 22, 2010)

You can get straight up dank anywhere, No matter where you go I'm sure someone is growing something that will have you couch locked for a few hours.

Also, keep in mind everyone has their own opinion as to what "dank weed" is and what isn't "dank weed"

Think about that!


----------



## Tunda (Aug 22, 2010)

Decs said:


> You can get straight up dank anywhere, No matter where you go I'm sure someone is growing something that will have you couch locked for a few hours.
> 
> Also, keep in mind everyone has their own opinion as to what "dank weed" is and what isn't "dank weed"
> 
> Think about that!



I can agree with that.


----------



## greencuz09 (Aug 24, 2010)

u think u have the best because thats where u live,,. every state that has it legal for medical patients is gonna be getting close to the same dankness at least the bud in colorado is amsterdam quality if not better


----------



## chad851 (Aug 25, 2010)

u can get bomb ass dank anywhere u just need to know the right links, where i live it rains alot and weather is shit but i am still blowing the chronic, big up to the source


----------



## yeeee510 (Aug 26, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> I agree there is great weed grown in Cali, especially in Nor Cal but lets look at this. Outdoor herb is harvested once a year(or during one harvest window). Indoor hydro operations are set up to harvest as often as every week. So do I think more hydro is produced there? Yes. Not all of the weed in Cali is grown in Nor Cal where the good growing climate is. There is great weed there but there is a lot of average quality nugs grown by greedy assholes who just want money. Your about to see even more hydro if this legalization bill gets passed because of the marijuana corporations. These corporations plan on doing large scale hydro grows solely because of the yield and profitability. I was talking to one of these companies about working for them but I found out they were only going to grow with aeroponics and thats just not my style.


 you even considered working for corperations the fuck over marijuana as we know it?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 26, 2010)

yeeee510 said:


> you even considered working for corperations the fuck over marijuana as we know it?


I thought someone might be out for a good cause. The reason I didn't go to work for them was because I found out what they were all about, money. I can't be objective if I'm not informed so sure I talked to them.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 29, 2010)

Because californians's are hippies and hippies love thier plants, and love for the plant is what makes great weed!

of course im joking

Have you smoke weed from every part of the world. I doubt it


----------



## $tudyz (Aug 29, 2010)

Well first and for most, cali da best place on earth to have an awsome life for real. To go wit some bomb ass dank. Anywayz back to da subject, all cali grows bomb ass outdoor. For instince if i would choose to grow outdoor i would do it around the bay area up north. Best place.. Humbolt county. Up there they grow bomb ass grapes, witch is purp strains. Other than that, all cali grows boommb. Inside and out. But in orgeon they grow sum very green shiitt because the envirment of the green ass forests. But yea i like that west coast kronic adddi meeaan. Nothin like sum bomb ass weed for cheap out here if you know the rite people. Mann iv been to da east coast in da dirty south , mann da shitt is expensive out there. F - -- that dude come to cali where ur dreams come true... Cali born and raised


----------



## Milesmkd (Aug 29, 2010)

Viva la so cal!! Only place were theres over 1,000 medical shops within 1 hour driving distance.. Beat that mister oregon and washington! Lol


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 29, 2010)

God bless CALIFORNIA and no body else.............jk i have had some good weed all over ( all over california that is)


----------



## mconn333 (Aug 29, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.


i second that.........not a fan of the fakers in cali


----------



## KushManZ (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL TBH with you I wouldn't pay for hydro or kush ... paying $20 for a gram of weed is retarded...only a moron would pay for it like that. I smoke good old smuggled weed $25 an ounce I can smoke 15 joints to your 1. I guess maybe it's just me I smoke bud like most people smoke cigs so I really couldn't afford to pay for dro ect ect...


----------



## Milesmkd (Aug 29, 2010)

KushManZ said:


> LOL TBH with you I wouldn't pay for hydro or kush ... paying $20 for a gram of weed is retarded...only a moron would pay for it like that. I smoke good old smuggled weed $25 an ounce I can smoke 15 joints to your 1. I guess maybe it's just me I smoke bud like most people smoke cigs so I really couldn't afford to pay for dro ect ect...


 We dont want your dirty stress, with all them seeds. Lol


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 29, 2010)

Why is weed so much better in Oregon than anywhere else? ....................wait what's the name of this thread????


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 30, 2010)

Ive heard from many actual farmers that the midwest region of the USA has some of the best soil in the world. Kansas has more beans than anyone, Nebraska has so much corn, only thing the soil lacks i hear is some iron. Other than that those farmers in other states said they havent seen crops as green and large as they are in the midwest as opposed to western/eastern ends of the US. Great plains for a reason i suppose. But everywhere you go will have its ups and downs. My guess would be the rainforest would be the best place to grow


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 30, 2010)

I think its quite entertaining that most of you think that California has the best dankest buds. Quite funny actually..

I mean sure, they do have some very very good bud in Cali.. but there's bud here in NJ that would easily put California bud to shame.  Not an opinion.. its a fact. 

You guys should be more open minded about the subject.. and maybe (if possible) try some East Coast buds.. then see what you think then. 

anyhow.. each to their own! 


peace..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 30, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> Ive heard from many actual farmers that the midwest region of the USA has some of the best soil in the world. Kansas has more beans than anyone, Nebraska has so much corn, only thing the soil lacks i hear is some iron. Other than that those farmers in other states said they havent seen crops as green and large as they are in the midwest as opposed to western/eastern ends of the US. Great plains for a reason i suppose. But everywhere you go will have its ups and downs. My guess would be the rainforest would be the best place to grow


Actually, the rain forest... _would _be a great growing environment if it weren't for the very high moisture content and humidity. It also rains too much there as well.. you might be able to sustain a few cannabis plants in that type of environment through the veg cycle.. but you wouldn't want to leave them there for flowering. That wouldn't be good.. at all. Cannabis plants, once they begin to flower... need a low humidity environment to keep mold and other fungus's at bay and away from the cannabis plant's flowers (buds). 

But yeah, other than the flowering stage... the Rain Forest would be a good environment and climate for the veg cycle. But only the veg cycle.. not the flowering cycle.

Peace.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 30, 2010)

well you think theres gotta be bud somewhere down in the rainforest. Something im sure has adapted to its climate. I mean weed is a weed. Weve changed it so much over the years that its become fragile. But something just growing outside for years prolly has some genetics in it that make it stronger and more suitable for its area. However it does rain alot, and unless its growing a hundred feet i dont think light would hit it lol. but in all seriousness im sure there is something in the amazon lol. on a stronger note.. a green house in space might do wonders


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 30, 2010)

no bro cali has the cheapest and best along with orgean and washington only the cost states fertile soils
back east you WILL pay 40 dollars a fuckin gram of crap and out here it would prolly be 10 or 5 iv NEVER seen dank anywhere othan than the coast states indoor is most off better potentcey but you have to have them california brains lol jk all these haters man just move to cali wont regreat it


stonedmetalhead1 said:


> It isn't. Most of it is hype, it just happens to be in more abundance there because it's more accepted. If you know the right people you can find true dank anywhere. Californians think they know everything when it comes to weed but the truth is a lot of the weed there is hydro grown primarily for yield rather than quality. There is dank in Cali but there is just as much bullshit. If your a good grower and you have good genetics it doesn't matter where you live. As to why they have so many clone only strains it's because people there playing with males or hermies finding a nice plant but they don't commercialy produce seeds.


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 30, 2010)

not the world my friend even i knoe that your leaving guam bc and ofcoase amsterdamn were just the best in the usa lol


SB Garlic said:


> lol thats awesome that u think this. the fact of the matter is we have the best bud in the world and our standards are higher than anywhere else. SUre you can find some true dank sometimes in indiana or iowa but on average the quality will be so much worse that ur entire paragraph is laughble


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 30, 2010)

What constitutes "best weed"? Quantity? Where the genetics originated? Ratio of good to bad?


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 30, 2010)

Like fuck it is.


----------



## oldecrowe (Aug 31, 2010)

Nope. Got it all wrong. The best IN the world is grown on a hilltop in southeast Tennessee by a fifth generation grower who never clones. His seed is from a pure sativa inbred for 100 years since his great great grandfather brought it over from Africa on a mule's back. Its 99% THC and has no vegetative stage at all - just goes straight from a seed to these giant blonde trichome/crystals that just kinda push up outa the ground!!! (I'd post pics but i can't find the cord for my phone.) Crystals are so dense, you haveta pulverize with a ballpeen hammer and melt with an acetylene torch to get a hit. It's a lotta trouble, but one hit will last most folks a few weeks, once they regain consciousness...
Silly people, great bud is not limited to locale. Its in the genetics, and that came from a seed. Remember folks, clones didn't come from a test tube, but from another plant which was popped from a seed, likely as not. 
Oh yeah, old Guy calls his special strain Mountain Dew. We call him Grover Sir. He says ALL Californians are pussies, but I don't agree because I've only met a few. 
 lol


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 31, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> Ive heard from many actual farmers that the midwest region of the USA has some of the best soil in the world. Kansas has more beans than anyone, Nebraska has so much corn, only thing the soil lacks i hear is some iron. Other than that those farmers in other states said they havent seen crops as green and large as they are in the midwest as opposed to western/eastern ends of the US. Great plains for a reason i suppose. But everywhere you go will have its ups and downs. My guess would be the rainforest would be the best place to grow


Corn likes 100 degree days. Marijuana, not so much. Midwest is generally too hot to grow good outdoor. Rainforests tend to be too hot and too humid.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 31, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What constitutes "best weed"? Quantity? Where the genetics originated? Ratio of good to bad?


Since good weed can be grown anywhere, it's got to be ratio of good to bad. Cali is second to none in that category.


----------



## dankganja559 (Aug 31, 2010)

California has the best Dank, why? cuz 99.9% of the world "OF THE WORLD CRAIG" seems to think so, while the other .1% will hate and say otherwise. We could care less, we all know what the golden state is f*cking with. DANK DANKER AND THE DANKEST


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 31, 2010)

have to remember this plant likes to adapt to where it is. and it will grow in the midwest without a problem. corn is just as touchy really but its been bred over time to be used to the heat at times. To say since the plant is self came from middle east, id say thats gonna have the best weed. Cali has nothing different than say florida or even iowa. Temps and sun times really arent that much different. comes down to soil and altitude mainly. Iowa, Kansas, Nebraska all have epic soil. Nebraska is basically a gigantic island to an extent. USA is different than the rest of the world by far. The world is very different in every region. Id like to see the outcome of who does have the best buds by look and potentcy


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 31, 2010)

californins are pussys HA get your tennesse ass out to california and smoke some real weed
your prolly smoking crack 99% thc sorry NO why is this the first time iv ever heard of this and its not JUST gentics
you have to know what the fuck your doing the most thc counted for is 33% and thats the infamous g-13 if theres more poetent strains i do not know about them and crstals dont do that thats crack my friend not weed but i wont call you a lair yet post this pic i wanna see then well talk but as far as potentcy british columbia and amsterdamn are killin the us NOT TENNESSEE hahaha lol
i think thats were the most bunk comes from


oldecrowe said:


> Nope. Got it all wrong. The best IN the world is grown on a hilltop in southeast Tennessee by a fifth generation grower who never clones. His seed is from a pure sativa inbred for 100 years since his great great grandfather brought it over from Africa on a mule's back. Its 99% THC and has no vegetative stage at all - just goes straight from a seed to these giant blonde trichome/crystals that just kinda push up outa the ground!!! (I'd post pics but i can't find the cord for my phone.) Crystals are so dense, you haveta pulverize with a ballpeen hammer and melt with an acetylene torch to get a hit. It's a lotta trouble, but one hit will last most folks a few weeks, once they regain consciousness...
> Silly people, great bud is not limited to locale. Its in the genetics, and that came from a seed. Remember folks, clones didn't come from a test tube, but from another plant which was popped from a seed, likely as not.
> Oh yeah, old Guy calls his special strain Mountain Dew. We call him Grover Sir. He says ALL Californians are pussies, but I don't agree because I've only met a few.
> lol


----------



## ganjalova (Aug 31, 2010)

weed in the mile High is pretty bomb... but then again if i was to give you some bomb ass chronic from denver and told u it was from cali u wouldnt know the difference


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 31, 2010)

yea you would i go east alot espisally chicago and i have an aunt who lives in denver but havnt been there in a short while  but i bring my bud up all the time and my friends are always like when you comein back bring the cali dro iv only smoked there dank once and it cost me 90 for an 8th ripp man and its was bomb just not no california grown but denver had the best outta all the states iv visted (never been to organ or washington) heard they have cali quality


ganjalova said:


> weed in the mile High is pretty bomb... but then again if i was to give you some bomb ass chronic from denver and told u it was from cali u wouldnt know the difference


----------



## manc red (Aug 31, 2010)

typical yanks.....full of shit.


----------



## oldecrowe (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Cultivar I was just having a little fun with y'all by sharing a little story(lie) about uncle Grover, Sir. Just satirizing the whole "our is better than yours" mentality that so often interferes with peaceable talk and exchange of useful knowledge. Many excellent points on this thread but a lot of rivallry and even a bit of bitterness... For the record though, TN does have more than its share of commercial shitweed from Mexico, mostly. However, the best I've ever experienced was local. Most growers here really take pride in what they do and it shows. Just like with the care of an attentive grower in Cali or Oregon or wherever good things will happen. Just gotta start with good genetics...
And the Californians are pussys comment..? Well Grover,Sir said that. As I said in previous post, I disagreed with him-which is not always a great idea.
So peace, my brother and God Bless 



CultivationArt said:


> californins are pussys HA get your tennesse ass out to california and smoke some real weed
> your prolly smoking crack 99% thc sorry NO why is this the first time iv ever heard of this and its not JUST gentics
> you have to know what the fuck your doing the most thc counted for is 33% and thats the infamous g-13 if theres more poetent strains i do not know about them and crstals dont do that thats crack my friend not weed but i wont call you a lair yet post this pic i wanna see then well talk but as far as potentcy british columbia and amsterdamn are killin the us NOT TENNESSEE hahaha lol
> i think thats were the most bunk comes from


----------



## oldecrowe (Aug 31, 2010)

manc red said:


> typical yanks.....full of shit.




LOL ; ) ..now, now.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 1, 2010)

you need to get some pure kush here in so cal then well talk about better weed
cause if your say you guys have better bud you prolly never smoked cali weed 
i mean really cali weed 60/8th dro after youv tried then let the arguement begin


----------



## grokilla (Sep 1, 2010)

Great question. Please take a look at my legal grow in Sacramento. It should be possible for anyone to grow weed like this. This is an outdoor Blue Dot at 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 1, 2010)

It's easy, we don't have any jobs so we put all of our time and unemployment checks into growing good shit


----------



## NORML Joe (Sep 1, 2010)

I dunno whos got the best, but I live in southern cali and I'm smoking some blueberry hogs breath right now, and it is delicious... Didn't the hogs breath strain come from San Diego?


----------



## pointswest (Sep 1, 2010)

The quality of your buds depends upon the skill of the grower, not the geographic location of the grow. An average grower will still grow average buds even with the most sought after genetics. To think that only Southern Cal produces good buds is just plain ignorant.


----------



## ForevaLovinJah (Sep 1, 2010)

pointswest said:


> The quality of your buds depends upon the skill of the grower, not the geographic location of the grow. An average grower will still grow average buds even with the most sought after genetics. To think that only Southern Cal produces good buds is just plain ignorant.


This. +Rep


----------



## Milesmkd (Sep 1, 2010)

NORML Joe said:


> I dunno whos got the best, but I live in southern cali and I'm smoking some blueberry hogs breath right now, and it is delicious... Didn't the hogs breath strain come from San Diego?


Lol I'm from so cal and had some if that the other day. Danm good shit!


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 1, 2010)

pointswest said:


> The quality of your buds depends upon the skill of the grower, not the geographic location of the grow. An average grower will still grow average buds even with the most sought after genetics. To think that only Southern Cal produces good buds is just plain ignorant.


While that is all true, on the average Cali grows the best bud and more of it than any other state. 

Cali > all


----------



## horribleherk (Sep 1, 2010)

View attachment 1131989i dont know how everyone else does it in other places but i like to grow a little bit of everything right now i have pineapple chunk indoors ,707 headband outdoors & just started super lemon haze for my next indoor grow i live in cen-cal & this seems to be the going thing around here everyone is doing it i dont think im a better grower than someone from anywhere else but its nice to have all this access to clones,dispensiarys & hydro shops every where


----------



## savo253 (Sep 1, 2010)

if you think cali is the only and best you fail


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 1, 2010)

savo253 said:


> if you think cali is the only and best you fail


So what state grows better weed than Cali?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 1, 2010)

oldecrowe said:


> Nope. Got it all wrong. The best IN the world is grown on a hilltop in southeast Tennessee by a fifth generation grower who never clones. His seed is from a pure sativa inbred for 100 years since his great great grandfather brought it over from Africa on a mule's back. Its 99% THC and has no vegetative stage at all - just goes straight from a seed to these giant blonde trichome/crystals that just kinda push up outa the ground!!! (I'd post pics but i can't find the cord for my phone.) Crystals are so dense, you haveta pulverize with a ballpeen hammer and melt with an acetylene torch to get a hit. It's a lotta trouble, but one hit will last most folks a few weeks, once they regain consciousness...
> Silly people, great bud is not limited to locale. Its in the genetics, and that came from a seed. Remember folks, clones didn't come from a test tube, but from another plant which was popped from a seed, likely as not.
> Oh yeah, old Guy calls his special strain Mountain Dew. We call him Grover Sir. He says ALL Californians are pussies, but I don't agree because I've only met a few.
> lol


Dude hash is only 30% and its PURE THC!


----------



## savo253 (Sep 2, 2010)

any place

ffs depends on the grower

sure theres alot of popular breeders and growers there but that doesnt mean its the best weed in the states

so if 2 ppl have same exact set up same genetics same everything one person is in wahsington other is in cali
is magic gonna make the cali weed better?


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 2, 2010)

savo253 said:


> any place
> 
> ffs depends on the grower
> 
> ...


It's already been said 1000000 times in this thread that good weed can be grown anywhere. No one is disagreeing with that.

But who grows the most bud? On the average what state grows better weed than Cali?


----------



## savo253 (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry not all states accept and commercialize as much as cali

so i guess yah for the time being cali grows more better weed

this thread is a troll thread

end it


----------



## oldecrowe (Sep 2, 2010)

Beansly said:


> Dude hash is only 30% and its PURE THC!


Sorry but I thought it was obvious that I was simply trying to inject a bit of levity into the thread. I even stated my post was a joke. Geesh! Sorry some of you didn't get that.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2010)

I guess you could say though that the large amount of high grade is partly countered by the mexican shite being moved through the state


----------



## pluto nash (Sep 2, 2010)

experience, from the ones who grow it. a 12 month long growing season and the CA soil that is only in CA . in the mid 1970's surfers, hippies and bikers all across so.califonia moved up the coast and grew the first purple hairy stinky ass weed called sensi. at least thats the first time i heard of it. in 1975 Thai sticks were $750.00 a lb mexican was $75.00 and columbian gold or santa marta black was $300.00. in 1976 purple indica from big sur popped up at $2000.00. it sorta caught on. CA. grown smoke has set the standard world wide for connoisseurs and connoisseur grade weed. all other smoke is still compared to CA. weed. i been to thailand, thats good shit, been to amsterdam more good shit. but i still prefer the shit i get from long time friends out west. what the fuck that amesterdam hash bar shit aint all that.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 2, 2010)

pluto nash said:


> . CA. grown smoke has set the standard world wide for connoisseurs and connoisseur grade weed. all other smoke is still compared to CA. weed.
> .


Lol, if you say so  that might be the case for americas, but certainly not world wide  My view on cali smoke is not that there is mountains fo the worlds finest, but it is the abundance of different varieties of hash, oils, wax etc, not the actual strains. In the UK we get plenty of strains here there and everywhere if you're not talking to a pikey pleb, but in terms of solids, we have very little choice. I compmare my weed to amsterdam stuff etc.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 2, 2010)

oldecrowe said:


> Sorry but I thought it was obvious that I was simply trying to inject a bit of levity into the thread. I even stated my post was a joke. Geesh! Sorry some of you didn't get that.


 Sorry i didnt catch that lol


----------



## beardietree (Sep 2, 2010)

Best I ever smoked in the us was good 'ol hillbilly pot out of the far eastern region of Kentucky. The old man who grew it said he has had the strain since 1971.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 2, 2010)

indoors anyone can grow dank out doors like i said earlier the coast has better fertile soils better humity
air temp and elevations california has a better enviorment then ANY eastrn state orgean and washington too way better enviorments to grow OUTDOORS in then if you wanna talk about the world im give that to canada brititsh columbia budz
that shit is absulte fire! i smoked super purple skunk and lemon deisel when i went out there and wow
im giving them the +rep


----------



## oldecrowe (Sep 2, 2010)

Beansly said:


> Sorry i didnt catch that lol


 No sweat brother. All friends here, right?


----------



## beardietree (Sep 2, 2010)

Smoked some memorable shit out of the Florida swamps to


----------



## oldecrowe (Sep 2, 2010)

beardietree said:


> Best I ever smoked in the us was good 'ol hillbilly pot out of the far eastern region of Kentucky. The old man who grew it said he has had the strain since 1971.


ATS right KainTuck. You tell em.


----------



## mandigo808 (Sep 3, 2010)

i preffer outdoor organics...grown under the hawaiian sun...but i've had some dank ass shit from cali too good genetics+good sunlight = good weed...if you came to hawaii and smoked shitty weed. u probly got it from some random hustler in waikiki. but if u know the right people then u can find the gold just about anywhere


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 3, 2010)

mandigo808 said:


> i preffer outdoor organics...grown under the hawaiian sun...but i've had some dank ass shit from cali too good genetics+good sunlight = good weed...if you came to hawaii and smoked shitty weed. u probly got it from some random hustler in waikiki. but if u know the right people then u can find the gold just about anywhere


Hawaii does have some bomb ass sativas that you really can't get anywhere else.


----------



## gom (Sep 4, 2010)

man i just moved to Miami from phoenix and when i did i brought 3 different kinds of south cali with me 1/4 pound of each and yes it was killer stuff. it was enough to get me by till i could hook up. So i start growing and get with some of the local hydro guys. well they turn me on to some of the stuff getting grown down here and it blow my socks off. So yes cali grows good stuff for sure. But there also very airagint and they think there's is the best and thats just not true.


----------



## crackerboy (Sep 4, 2010)

I live in Colorado and I must say that I guarantee you that I can get any strand of the same quality up here that anyone can get in Cali. Not only can I get any strand but I can most likely get it cheaper. Do a little research before you make ridiculous statements like that. Most of those awesome strands that you all think come from calli most likely came from somewhere in the EU and i have the same access to those strands that you do.


----------



## The Latent Image (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out outdoor growers in Hawaii.


----------



## CrisCrop (Jan 23, 2021)

I have been going to Amsterdam for 20 years, the weed over there used to be a lot better than anything I could get in England. Around 7 years ago that changed now the average weed I get at home is on a par with any Amsterdam weed I’ve had. 

Then about 3 years ago a friend of mine started getting weed posted over from Cali and I’ll tell you from a lot of experience that although the Amsterdam and English weed still get you high I’ve never tasted weed as nice as those buds that come from Cali lol.

I can’t really comment on the rest of America’s states strains because all mine has come from one dispensary owned by a friend of a friend who lives in California, unsure of the laws of him sending it abroad so I’ll give no info on them. He gets a very varied selection I’ve rarely had the same strain twice, it is always nice.

But if you guys have got any links any people in any any other weed producing state happy give you a review


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 23, 2021)

CrisCrop said:


> I have been going to Amsterdam for 20 years, the weed over there used to be a lot better than anything I could get in England. Around 7 years ago that changed now the average weed I get at home is on a par with any Amsterdam weed I’ve had.
> 
> Then about 3 years ago a friend of mine started getting weed posted over from Cali and I’ll tell you from a lot of experience that although the Amsterdam and English weed still get you high I’ve never tasted weed as nice as those buds that come from Cali lol.
> 
> ...


New member... please don't reply to a 10 year old thread. Tyvm


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 23, 2021)

CrisCrop said:


> I have been going to Amsterdam for 20 years, the weed over there used to be a lot better than anything I could get in England. Around 7 years ago that changed now the average weed I get at home is on a par with any Amsterdam weed I’ve had.
> 
> Then about 3 years ago a friend of mine started getting weed posted over from Cali and I’ll tell you from a lot of experience that although the Amsterdam and English weed still get you high I’ve never tasted weed as nice as those buds that come from Cali lol.
> 
> ...


Read about that big bust in your financial district the other day. You seem to still have some relatively draconian cannabis laws on the books, yeah?

I was limited to only having weed from one spot on earth it would be from Humboldt.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 23, 2021)

Aww FFS ! Here we go


----------



## Oliver Pantsoff (Jan 24, 2021)

Very interesting @ cris...

Op


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## athlete (Jan 24, 2021)

IF I MAY BE AN ASSHOLE PLEASE TY

You could have just DMed him instead of being a hypocrite by contributing to the decade old thread which is what you asked him not to do.

I'd do the same to you but I don't want to DM 10 fucking people.

You all remind me of the an idiot on a forum years ago who replied and quoted a spammer's post which then forever cemented that spam on the forum thread.

PLEASE FORGIVE ME


----------



## Moldy (Jan 24, 2021)

Cali had some damn good weed in 2010. He could be right but then again we don't have a time machine hooked up ready to go.


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 24, 2021)

Unless you tried every weed from everywhere you'd never know where or what is best, and even then you'd need more than a few opinions to be able to judge.


----------



## Frydmcnugget (Jan 24, 2021)

AUSSIE PRIDE...YEWWWW WE GROW THE BOMB WEED LAD
jeez everyone on this threads so serious lolz
everyone on here grows dank weed chill people lolz


----------

